# New Surefire 6P incan on its way



## campingnut (Jan 17, 2016)

So this is an impuse buy, but I'm sure I will love it. Plus it was only $33 with free shipping...

I already have a bored (for 18650) C2 with a Vinh drop-in (lumens=wow, I think its an XML driven at 3a) and mcclicky. For this light I want something different. I really want this to be a good all around light that I can hand to my kids or others to use, but I want it to be tough. Do 
I need to replace the switch as this is an incan? For the drop-in Malkoff comes to mind...

Please advise.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 17, 2016)

Have a 6P incoming too. Will run a Malkoff M61WLL in it. AFAIK, there is no need to replace the switch. I asked in the incandescent section how much the standard switch can handle, and it should handle 3A ok.


----------



## thaugen (Jan 17, 2016)

I just ordered 3 Surefire 6P incandescent and am keeping one stock. For the others, I added black delrin bezel rings and Malkoff dropins (M61nl, M61wll). I have a Surefire G2 with a McClicky switch, but like the momentary/twisty for the 6P's.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 17, 2016)

Wow, your options are endless. Of course I don't know your budget. So I am gonna assume you are rich. lol 

If you are going to hand to kids and stuff, I would run a single quality rechargeable. If you don't bore it, run a 17650 battery. I would also get a P60 with a fully programmable driver. One that has 2 mode groups. You set up a Group 1, "Flame Thrower", for your selfish butt to use, then before you set it down or hand off to wife or kids, switch groups to the "Kiddie output" group. For example: Each mode group could have the settings that are relative to the:
User1: 100%, 50%, 10%. outputs
User 2: single mode 50% (med) output 
Ya dig me on all that madness? 

Or once you get the hang of the programing, you could do a quick reprogram then hand off to kids. 

A great drop in would be the Tana Triple P60 with the Dr. Jones MumboJumbo driver. 

BTW: I have a few lights laying around the house set up exactly like this. They seem rather innocuous to the non flashlight enlightened. Then a couple taps later....BOOM!!!! Wife is gonna say, Hey how did you make it that bright?? Then you lie and say: I changed the battery. hehehehehe 

P60
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...igh-power-custom-made-hybrid-modules-drop-ins

Driver:
http://drjones.nerdcamp.net/#lucid


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 17, 2016)

thaugen said:


> I just ordered 3 Surefire 6P incandescent and am keeping one stock. For the others, I added black delrin bezel rings and Malkoff dropins (M61nl, M61wll). I have a Surefire G2 with a McClicky switch, but like the momentary/twisty for the 6P's.



I kept one stock as well. 
One has a WLL(for stock look with 015 battery life), another has a WL (for a bit more oomph on lit streets) and I put an NL in a pair of G2's (one yellow, one black) 
All 4 have the twisty switch still. So reliable!!

My favorite is the yellow G2 with that neutral drop in. 
I had bought some 6P's and G2's last summer when $55 was a good price for an 015 6P and $45 for an 015 G2. 
But recently there are a bunch of circa 09 6P's being unloaded for about $30-35. I bought a few below 30, but after s&h were about $33 as well.

Ya dun good camping nut. 
Tell us what you ended up doing.
If you'll be letting the kids use it, consider leaving it stock. For no other reason than exposing them to old fashioned technology...like 'record players', 'rotary phones' and an actual 'incandecent' flashlight...a good one at that...with a switch that twisted to turn on.


----------



## Swordforthelord (Jan 17, 2016)

If you'll be handing it to others, I would replace the switch; fewer people will need to have a clicky explained to them than a momentary/twisty. I would also use a 16650 rather than a 17670 as they hold a lot more juice.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 17, 2016)

Second the M61xLL. Warm tints are nice, cool works better for all around oomph, in my opinion.

For $33 and free shipping, I'd buy one or two just because. Not like I need another Surefire host lying around...


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jan 17, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Please advise.



Don't buy a 6P. Cheap yes, and? I have a couple from about a decade ago, one still in it's original box and wrap. I was glad to be done with them. They chewed through batteries, bulbs and clicky ends. At the time, they were the best. Today, not so much.

I moved from Surefire to JETBeam and from JETBeam to Nitecore. My personal opinion, Surefire, never again.


----------



## campingnut (Jan 17, 2016)

thaugen said:


> For the others, I added black delrin bezel rings and Malkoff dropins (M61nl, M61wll).



Why did you choose delrin over stainless? Are there advantages with the delrin?


----------



## campingnut (Jan 17, 2016)

kj2 said:


> AFAIK, there is no need to replace the switch. I asked in the incandescent section how much the standard switch can handle, and it should handle 3A ok.


This is good to know...at least I have the option to keep it if I choose. Thanks.


----------



## campingnut (Jan 17, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> Wow, your options are endless. Of course I don't know your budget. So I am gonna assume you are rich. lol
> 
> If you are going to hand to kids and stuff, I would run a single quality rechargeable. If you don't bore it, run a 17650 battery. I would also get a P60 with a fully programmable driver. One that has 2 mode groups. You set up a Group 1, "Flame Thrower", for your selfish butt to use, then before you set it down or hand off to wife or kids, switch groups to the "Kiddie output" group. For example: Each mode group could have the settings that are relative to the:
> User1: 100%, 50%, 10%. outputs
> ...



This sounds fun, but I already have my C2 for this type of light. I am still debating if I want a single mode that will run forever or a L-M-H sequence.


----------



## campingnut (Jan 17, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> If you'll be letting the kids use it, consider leaving it stock. For no other reason than exposing them to old fashioned technology...like 'record players', 'rotary phones' and an actual 'incandecent' flashlight...



I have a few incan Maglights that serve this purpose...my kids say, "daddy you take this one, I think it's broken, give me the one in your pocket"...they know I EDC a good light. hehehe...


----------



## thaugen (Jan 17, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Why did you choose delrin over stainless? Are there advantages with the delrin?



I have both stainless and delrin. I like the delrin because it doesn't dent or chip, they are affordable and very lightweight. The stainless is also nice.


----------



## campingnut (Jan 17, 2016)

Swordforthelord said:


> I would also use a 16650 rather than a 17670 as they hold a lot more juice.



I currently only use protected 18650, rcr123, eneloop aa and aaa cells. I need to research cells for this light. I do not understand how a 16mm cell could hold more than a 17mm???


----------



## Swordforthelord (Jan 17, 2016)

campingnut said:


> I currently only use protected 18650, rcr123, eneloop aa and aaa cells. I need to research cells for this light. I do not understand how a 16mm cell could hold more than a 17mm???


More active development on it I guess. For that very reason the 18650 has FAR more capacity than a 1 mm increase in size would suggest. Keepower has 16650's; I have one that is a 2600 mah cell.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank the vape crowd.


----------



## campingnut (Jan 17, 2016)

After a bit of reading, including HKJ's review here 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eview-of-Keeppower-16650-2500mAh-(Black)-2015

I am going to purchase at least one of these cells for my new light.

In looking at the Malkoff description of thier M61WLL, they state on thier website, "The input voltage is 3.4 - 9 volts. Below 3.4 volts it will drop out of regulation and run direct drive." What does this mean for the light? With a protected cell, I know the cell will turn off around 3.4, but what about primaries? Will this completely drain a set of primaries?


----------



## scout24 (Jan 17, 2016)

Your incoming WLL will suck every last Mah out of a set of primaries. Slowly. Hours later, you still have slowly fading light. One of the best parts of running a Malkoff on primaries. :twothumbs


----------



## campingnut (Jan 17, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Your incoming WLL will suck every last Mah out of a set of primaries. Slowly. Hours later, you still have slowly fading light. One of the best parts of running a Malkoff on primaries. :twothumbs



I have not ordered a drop-in yet, but this is very good to hear. Right now I am debating between the WL and the WLL...any thoughts? Also what is the difference between the 60 and 61?


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 17, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Right now I am debating between the WL and the WLL...any thoughts? Also what is the difference between the 60 and 61?



For general usage, I prefer the L version. If it'll be used primarily (or strictly) indoors, the LL or even LLL gets my vote.

The biggest difference between the 61 and 60 is that the 60 uses an Acrylic optic instead of the reflector of the M61. I think the M61 stays in regulation to a slightly lower input voltage. The M60 uses a Cree XR-E emitter, instead of the XP-G2 of the M61.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 18, 2016)

Agreed about the L being a better for outdoors light output.

I bought a WLL and a WL and did a side by side check.

To me it was like an old incan you turn on and it just seems like it's not quite going completely so you bump it on your hand and...'ope, there it goes" kinda thing. 

The WLL puts out plenty of light to night vision adjusted eyes mind you. Plenty for path lighting 75' ahead with a spill that lights up tree roots, ruts and what-not. 

But in a city enviornment the WL puts out that little bit of extra to compete with all that low lux partially lit surroundings. 

I use my WL more in my situation, yet if I lived away from the city would probably use the WLL more.

Regarding 60 vs 61...first Malkoff has 61's in stock.

But if memory serves the 60 was either a thrower or a flooder....you pick. The 61 is an awesome compromise of both.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 18, 2016)

Bore out your Surefire 6P and get a Sportac XP-L HI P60 module. Hopefully you will do a much better job at boring out the 6P. I did a horrible job on mine :')


----------



## TMedina (Jan 18, 2016)

Agreed on output versus runtimes for the L and LL.

The runtime and output on the LL also make it a great power outage light, but lacks the extra punch to perform well in mixed lighting settings - think a parking lot with intermittent lighting, for example. In that kind of urban mix, I'd look at the L, or even the M61W.


----------



## campingnut (Jan 19, 2016)

Okay, I'm pulling the trigger on the M61WL. Next item of discussion is battery options. I have plenty of protected AW rcr123 cells, but I think I'm also going to get a Keeppower 16650 for the runtime.


----------



## Espionage Studio (Jan 19, 2016)

A couple other battery suggestions, maybe these are available in more places? I use both Eagletac and AW 17650 cells in both my 6p and my old C2, they fit no problem.


----------



## Swordforthelord (Jan 19, 2016)

Grizzman said:


> For general usage, I prefer the L version. If it'll be used primarily (or strictly) indoors, the LL or even LLL gets my vote.



Indoors is exactly what I use my WLL for and I just added an FM35 to it for 2am use.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 19, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Okay, I'm pulling the trigger on the M61WL. Next item of discussion is battery options. I have plenty of protected AW rcr123 cells, but I think I'm also going to get a Keeppower 16650 for the runtime.



I haven't tried the LL but I love my M61WL.


----------



## campingnut (Jan 19, 2016)

Will I need to wrap the M61WL in aluminum foil so that it has a snug fit in the 6P. My C2 needed a bit for a good heatsink.


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 19, 2016)

The L output (and lower) Malkoffs are fully approved for use in Surefire G series Nitrolon hosts.

Full powered M61s don't need aluminum or copper foil. It's beneficial for M91 series and SHO's, but hardly a requirement.


----------



## lightfooted (Jan 20, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Will I need to wrap the M61WL in aluminum foil so that it has a snug fit in the 6P. My C2 needed a bit for a good heatsink.



I had to wrap my XR-E drop-in with a piece cut from a can of Coke but it was more to ensure an electrical path.

My 6P just arrived today (same sale on the jungle) and I put my old drop-in into it as I want to upgrade to something else soon but haven't decided what yet. I do have an XM-L one on stand by in case I ~need~ it...but the 200 lumens from the XR-E is fine. I too use AW 17670 in my Surefires but after seeing the newer Keepowers in 16650...I went and bought 4 of them from Illumination Supply, at seven dollars a pop...that's what I paid for a single Duracell for them back in the day! Heck, that's what you pay for one now in some places.
Hard to believe that prices on Amazon are more than double for the same battery.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jan 20, 2016)

I love the simplicity of a Surefire with Malkoff with primaries. Recently my host collection has outgrown my drop-in collection and I have been leaving some Surefires stock. I have to admit I miss the incan beam and they are a lot of fun to mess around with. Of course, when the batteries are "dead" you can still get quite a bit of runtime from them from a light with an LED drop-in... a single cell light like my MDC SHO and Elzetta Alpha are my favorite battery vampires.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 20, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Will I need to wrap the M61WL in aluminum foil so that it has a snug fit in the 6P. My C2 needed a bit for a good heatsink.



In a word...no.
The M61 fits like it was built for the 6P...come to think of it, it was. lol
Fits like a glove with 2 primaries. Can't speak for the 650 length battery.


----------



## Clm65 (Jan 20, 2016)

So, I currently have no Surefire lights. If I wanted to get something in their lineup, and not break the bank, would this be a good way to go? 6P incan as a host, and add an LED drop-in? Will the result be impressive and on par with their more expensive lights? Or will it be about the same as any other $50-$75 light I can get from some of the other name brands? (sorry - newbie question).


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2016)

Well that depends on what drop in you will use. I will put a Malkoff drop-in in it that is rated at 70 lumens OTF. Nothing powerful about that, but I choose it for runtime and tint. No matter what, it won't compete with their 600-800 lumen lights. AFAIK, there are no 500+ lumens drop-in modules, but could be wrong. Think best way to go, if you don't want to spend a lot, but still want to 'join the club', is to go for the P1R Peacekeeper. I picked that one up for $140. And that light suits me well


----------



## TMedina (Jan 20, 2016)

No worries at all - the 6P is solid metal and will handle the higher outputs of the M61 SHO or the M61. I haven't handled any of the latest releases, but the M61 is a great engine on its own merits.

The 6P is modular, and you can swap out engines to suit your taste - the newer, self-contained Surefires aren't modular, but will be either single or dual mode, depending on the model.

That makes it kind of hard to answer your question - with the 6P, you'll get a chance to handle a Surefire host, but you'll be using a Malkoff engine. With the newer, self-contained Surefires, you'll be working with a Surefire light from beginning to end.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 20, 2016)

If you _really_ must have a SureFire on a budget look into the P series and G series of new lights. 

P are metal. G are Nitrolon, which is not your fathers Oldsmobile of plastic. 

After splurging on a 6P and a Malkoff drop in I opted for a black G2x Pro which starts on a very useable low (if memory serves 19 lumens) but goes to 320. 
They are well built, solid lights that cost around $60. The nitrolon is slightly lighter weight, does not conduct cold in cold weather use and absorbs shock as well or better than metal. 

The head is affixed with a Permatex, but can be removed if you are determined. So it's not modular by design, but many have taken theirs apart and installed other parts like a glass lens. 
Soon after I bought the tan version and use it often.

The P2x Fury is a doozy.
But the ever faithful 6P was to flashlights what the inflatable tire to wheels.

For about $15 you can get a Solarforce L2M (m is for modular) with a Malkoff M61 that can be used as a 6P style pre-drilled for an 18650 or taken apart and reduced to a single cell sized light to have a 3P style light with an aprox 300 lumen Malkoff M31 drop in put in it.


----------



## scs (Jan 20, 2016)

Clm65 said:


> So, I currently have no Surefire lights. If I wanted to get something in their lineup, and not break the bank, would this be a good way to go? 6P incan as a host, and add an LED drop-in? Will the result be impressive and on par with their more expensive lights? Or will it be about the same as any other $50-$75 light I can get from some of the other name brands? (sorry - newbie question).



retail drop ins can provide 900 plus lumen otf.
custom ones goes even higher
throw is limited by D26 reflector size and for now dedomed xpg2, xpl, or xpl Hi.
as long as you compare apples to apples, 6p with drop in does not fall short, not by much.
but there are retail lights out there with higher output and/or longer run times than the 6p and drop in route.
just look at the zebra light sc600 mk2, I'm not aware of a drop in on 1 cell that can match the zl's combination of output and runtime


----------



## Swordforthelord (Jan 20, 2016)

kj2 said:


> AFAIK, there are no 500+ lumens drop-in modules, but could be wrong.



There are actually quite a few. Oveready makes one, there are others but that's the only one that comes to mind right now.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 20, 2016)

Clm65 said:


> So, I currently have no Surefire lights. If I wanted to get something in their lineup, and not break the bank, would this be a good way to go?



If you want a _Surefire_ without breaking the bank a Surefire G2X Pro is the way to go, in my opinion. They even have different colors: black, tan, green and I think yellow.

If you want a great light with great flexibility and what we could call a great pedigree, I don't think you can do better than a ~$35 Surefire 6P Original with a Malkoff dropin.


----------



## lightlover (Jan 20, 2016)

Swordforthelord said:


> There are actually quite a few. Oveready makes one, there are others but that's the only one that comes to mind right now.



Umm, the SPORTAC P60 modules?


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 20, 2016)

Maybe kj2 meant that Malkoff doesn't make a 500 lumen drop-in that'll run off a single Li-Ion, which is correct.

I have a PFlexPro neutral XP-L drop-in driven to a hair over 3 amps that outputs 950 lumens. At the time I bought it, they also drove them to 3.8 amps for 1200+ lumens. Nailbender's offerings easily top 750, and Vihn makes some that are ridiculously bright also.


----------



## lightlover (Jan 20, 2016)

Grizzman said:


> Maybe kj2 meant ... which is correct. ...



OOps! I did wonder about *kj2 *asserting that ... 
Thankx, *Grizzman!*

(_For a short while, I thought I was Actually Contributing with Knowledge _... !)

Sorry* kj2! * (Deep in my heart, I knew better ...)


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 20, 2016)

The Sportac XP-L HI works really well for a balanced beam profile and high output.

The small dimensions of the reflector helps with a balanced beam profile. Excellent for close to medium ranges. It is 6v max, so i bored out my Oveready HA III Surefire 6P. It is better to get someone else to bore it out or you end up with a bump tube on the inside :shakehead


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 20, 2016)

My most beastly 6P puts out 325 from an M61, with an outstanding tint.


----------



## campingnut (Jan 20, 2016)

I can tell you exactly what I have so far into my soon-to-be 6P...

6P on the bay $33 shipped
Malkoff W61WL drop-in direct from Malkoff $43 + $10 shipping/tax = $53
2 Keeppower 16650 cells from Illumination supply = 2 x $7 + $4 shipping/tax = $18
Total cost of new light $104


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2016)

Grizzman said:


> Maybe kj2 meant that Malkoff doesn't make a 500 lumen drop-in that'll run off a single Li-Ion, which is correct.
> 
> I have a PFlexPro neutral XP-L drop-in driven to a hair over 3 amps that outputs 950 lumens. At the time I bought it, they also drove them to 3.8 amps for 1200+ lumens. Nailbender's offerings easily top 750, and Vihn makes some that are ridiculously bright also.





lightlover said:


> OOps! I did wonder about *kj2 *asserting that ...
> Thankx, *Grizzman!*
> 
> (_For a short while, I thought I was Actually Contributing with Knowledge _... !)
> ...



No no, I didn't mean only Malkoff. Forgot about Solarforce, naikbender, Oveready etc.. But because of (his) budget question, it also didn't came to mind.


----------



## Swordforthelord (Jan 20, 2016)

campingnut said:


> I can tell you exactly what I have so far into my soon-to-be 6P...
> 
> 6P on the bay $33 shipped
> Malkoff W61WL drop-in direct from Malkoff $43 + $10 shipping/tax = $53
> ...


If you get a McClicky, EDC+ has the best price I've seen. And Oveready has the best installation instructions. [emoji4]


----------



## campingnut (Jan 20, 2016)

Swordforthelord said:


> If you get a McClicky, EDC+ has the best price I've seen. And Oveready has the best installation instructions. [emoji4]



I will take a look at EDC+...thanks. I have a McClicky in my C2 and I love it. I have not decided if I'm going to keep the switch stock yet. I want to see how I like the stock setup before I decide.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 21, 2016)

I just put my Malkoff M30 in an Oveready Surefire 6, HA III with Z59 tailcap. It's still good even after all this time.


----------



## Clm65 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the input on the budget surefire! And sorry to the OP if I derailed a little bit!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jan 21, 2016)

EDC+ triples are great drop-ins. I have one of the cool original run, and neutral current run, and both are amazing. My only nitpick is that I wish the mode were reversed so the lowest level came on first, but it is totally not a deal-breaker... just me being picky with my personal preference.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 21, 2016)

BLUE LED said:


> Bore out your Surefire 6P and get a Sportac XP-L HI P60 module. Hopefully you will do a much better job at boring out the 6P. I did a horrible job on mine :')



I have ordered several bored Surefire 6P and 9P from Oveready. The result is PERFECT in every detail, actually an improvement with double O-rings. Recommended. If they don't have the desired model in stock they can bore out your sample for you, just contact them and send it to them.


----------



## campingnut (Jan 21, 2016)

Clm65 said:


> Thanks for all the input on the budget surefire! And sorry to the OP if I derailed a little bit!


No worries...I always love to see where the conversation goes.


----------



## GallatinArms (Jan 22, 2016)

I ordered 3 of the eBay $30 Surefire 6P's! I am replacing all my cheap Ultrafire lights with quality stuff. The one I got in the mail today I put in a Malkoff M61L and boy is this an awesome light. It is going to live in my car with primary CR123's. I am deciding on what Malkoff to put in my second 6P that will live in my truck. The third 6P I may just keep on ice for awhile


----------



## lightfooted (Jan 23, 2016)

Just for informational purposes for those who don't own them yet: The Keeppower 16650s arrived yesterday and overall, they are a dimensional match to the AW 17670s I have had for a year or more. Which are also a dimensional match to Surefire primaries in overall length. Diameter-wise they seem identical, I cannot see a difference in diameter just eye-balling it. Not even when compared to the Surefires.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 23, 2016)

GallatinArms said:


> I ordered 3 of the eBay $30 Surefire 6P's! I am replacing all my cheap Ultrafire lights with quality stuff. The one I got in the mail today I put in a Malkoff M61L and boy is this an awesome light. It is going to live in my car with primary CR123's. I am deciding on what Malkoff to put in my second 6P that will live in my truck. The third 6P I may just keep on ice for awhile




Nice! I have the exact same setup, a 6P with an M61L. That one rides in my tablet bag. I've got a second 6P that runs an M61WL; that setup is a pretty good duplicate of the incan, color-wise.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 23, 2016)

lightfooted said:


> Just for informational purposes for those who don't own them yet: The Keeppower 16650s arrived yesterday and overall, they are a dimensional match to the AW 17670s I have had for a year or more. Which are also a dimensional match to Surefire primaries in overall length. Diameter-wise they seem identical, I cannot see a difference in diameter just eye-balling it. Not even when compared to the Surefires.



I have used AW 17670s a lot in my Surefire Nitrolons and other bored and unbored aluminum models, and they work great. Does Keeppower 16650 work in all lights as a replacement for 17670? I see Keeppower 16650 is available in 2000 and 2500mAh. The latter should mean 50+% longer runtime than AW 17670, really good.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 23, 2016)

GallatinArms said:


> I ordered 3 of the eBay $30 Surefire 6P's! I am replacing all my cheap Ultrafire lights with quality stuff. The one I got in the mail today I put in a Malkoff M61L and boy is this an awesome light. It is going to live in my car with primary CR123's. I am deciding on what Malkoff to put in my second 6P that will live in my truck. The third 6P I may just keep on ice for awhile



Good score!! Good plan. 

You might consider the neutral as you next one.
Or if you prefer battery life the NL tosses out a good beam as well.

Check his sight from time to time for blemished tail cap switches...$14. 
In the products section click 'all' to see them when he has some. 
I bought 1 that looked like the drill bit slipped. Then another that had just the slightest knick like it was on a light that got dropped tail down or something.
He scribes a small 'B' on them. But an enamel sharpie covered over the blemishes. I left the 'B' uncovered for the cool factor.


----------



## GallatinArms (Jan 23, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Good score!! Good plan.
> 
> You might consider the neutral as you next one.
> Or if you prefer battery life the NL tosses out a good beam as well.
> ...



Thanks I'll be sure to look into the blem stuff. I think the next dropin will be the M61NL for the tint and battery life since these lights will use primaries. I could go with 16650s but I don't plan on using the 6Ps all that much. I have an MD2 and my daily carry MDC 1CR123 for that!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 23, 2016)

^^ Nice selection there

The NL is my favorite. I too use primaries. 

I've yet to buy an MDC. I had opted for an Elzetta Alpha for the twisty hi/lo feature like the MD2's. After several months of daily carry it lives on my nightstand now. 
But a recent post showing the use of a Streamlight clip has me re-thinking the MDC.

Member FiveMega has some cool stuff fs. (NiteMods.com)
I just acquired his 1 cell body with 6P parts on both ends. It's bored for an 18mm battery but I'll stick with primary energy for that one too. 




It got a Malkoff M31L, but I have an M31W on the way.


----------



## Swordforthelord (Jan 23, 2016)

lightfooted said:


> Just for informational purposes for those who don't own them yet: The Keeppower 16650s arrived yesterday and overall, they are a dimensional match to the AW 17670s I have had for a year or more. Which are also a dimensional match to Surefire primaries in overall length. Diameter-wise they seem identical, I cannot see a difference in diameter just eye-balling it. Not even when compared to the Surefires.


I have the same batteries in both sizes. My AW 17670's get stuck in my Quark 123-2 Turbo but my Keepower 16650 is a perfect fit.


----------



## campingnut (Jan 23, 2016)

Ironically, I ordered my 6P, then the Malkoff M61WL, and lastly 2 16650 Keeppower cells...the cells were delivered first, the drop-in arrived today (still at PO), and I'm only waiting for the 6P...which I ordered first...lol


----------



## recDNA (Jan 24, 2016)

If you're going to give them to kids I would stick with primaries and leave it 100% stock. I've yet to meet anybody who couldn't figure out the switch.


----------



## campingnut (Jan 24, 2016)

A single 16650 should be safe with kids, right? This brings up another question...does the Malkoff have reverse polarity protection?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 25, 2016)

campingnut said:


> This brings up another question...does the Malkoff have reverse polarity protection?



Only the LMH module AFAIK


----------



## ven (Jan 25, 2016)

campingnut said:


> A single 16650 should be safe with kids, right? This brings up another question...does the Malkoff have reverse polarity protection?




No safer than an 18650, depends on age and if your going to over see it all. My (soon to be)6yr old has some 18650 lights and its all supervised. I check the lights, he uses them with me and i do the charging side. He is aware of the dangers, knows how to actually fit them(i dont let him open the lights, but shown him as a precaution). I routinely check/top off the cells in his lights as well as after use .........
For lights he can use with less supervision, AA loops are the fuel.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 25, 2016)

I've had my 6P since the 13th of this month. I use it regularly. I'm thinking it's a matter of time before the stock incan P60 module will burn out. I think I read it's rated at about 20 hours' lifespan some time ago. Having some trouble deciding on an LED module to have on-hand when the time comes. I like neutral to warm colors, and I plan on using an Orbtronic 2500 mAH 16650. So far, just Malkoff and Sportac drop-ins come to mind. Any other quality brands to consider?


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 25, 2016)

I've got an EDCPLUS Triple Nichia arriving soon. Never new about them until I bought as a package with a Malkoff host. They look pretty exciting.
http://edcplus.com/index.php?main_p...t&search_in_description=1&keyword=p60&x=0&y=0
P


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 25, 2016)

campingnut said:


> ...does the Malkoff have reverse polarity protection?



Yes, see here. Scroll down.

Bill


----------



## ven (Jan 25, 2016)

JohnnyBravo said:


> I've had my 6P since the 13th of this month. I use it regularly. I'm thinking it's a matter of time before the stock incan P60 module will burn out. I think I read it's rated at about 20 hours' lifespan some time ago. Having some trouble deciding on an LED module to have on-hand when the time comes. I like neutral to warm colors, and I plan on using an Orbtronic 2500 mAH 16650. So far, just Malkoff and Sportac drop-ins come to mind. Any other quality brands to consider?



I really like the triple nichia sportac, the 2 mode at 20%(very useful amount of light and used 95% of the time)and of course 100% with memory. I nearly went for the EDC+ x60 neutral version, only thing that put me off was the starting in high. I would have to mode change every use which can be a lot of on's and off's during the day. Maybe i am a little picky and did not want to risk another import hit!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 25, 2016)

JohnnyBravo said:


> I've had my 6P since the 13th of this month. I use it regularly. I'm thinking it's a matter of time before the stock incan P60 module will burn out. I think I read it's rated at about 20 hours' lifespan some time ago. Having some trouble deciding on an LED module to have on-hand when the time comes. I like neutral to warm colors, and I plan on using an Orbtronic 2500 mAH 16650. So far, just Malkoff and Sportac drop-ins come to mind. Any other quality brands to consider?



Some say their P60 lasts years. 

One fellow recently commented he was retiring his "6" to his safe and it still had the original bulb.
Note "6" was the original model back when they weren't calling themselves SureFire yet....Laser Products IIRC...

Many of us go LED for a brighter light, better battery life, differing tint or any combination of those...not because we're thinking "any second this bulb is gonna blow". So take your time about deciding how to upgrade...provided you have plenty of fuel for your 6P.


----------



## campingnut (Jan 26, 2016)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Yes, see here. Scroll down.
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill. I cannot believe I missed it the 12 times I read over those pages when I was deciding which M61W to purchase...lol


----------



## campingnut (Jan 26, 2016)

I picked up the new 6P and M61WL at the PO after work. The 6P is a beautiful design and the Malkoff is clearly very well made. The tint and beam on the Malkoff is very nice. I will have to take it out for a walk tomorrow evening to see the color rendition. I am very happy with my new toy...

Thanks everyone.

Edit: The Malkoff arrived with a hand-written thank you note. Very well packaged, classy touch...I'm certainly sold on thier service and attention to detail.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 26, 2016)

campingnut said:


> I picked up the new 6P and M61WL at the PO after work. The 6P is a beautiful design and the Malkoff is clearly very well made. The tint and beam on the Malkoff is very nice. I will have to take it out for a walk tomorrow evening to see the color rendition. I am very happy with my new toy...
> 
> Thanks everyone.



I was using the exact same combo tonight. Worked great running off a Keeppower 16650 battery.


----------



## campingnut (Jan 26, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> I was using the exact same combo tonight. Worked great running off a Keeppower 16650 battery.



I have 2 Keeppower 16650 cells for it as well. Nice choice.


----------



## Pilotodude (Jan 26, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Some say their P60 lasts years.
> 
> One fellow recently commented he was retiring his "6" to his safe and it still had the original bulb.
> Note "6" was the original model back when they weren't calling themselves SureFire yet....Laser Products IIRC...



That would be me. Here is a 25 year old original xenon bulb that has survived many door kickings. I bet it still works long after I do. 

It says Laser Products Sure•Fire on the tail cap.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 26, 2016)

WOW Pilotodude! A quarter century. Hmm, perhaps I'll just keep using mine and I may keep track of how many pairs of CR123s I go through and see how many years I get out of it. I do like the color of the light even though it's just 65 lumens...


----------



## lightfooted (Jan 26, 2016)

JohnnyBravo said:


> I've had my 6P since the 13th of this month. I use it regularly. I'm thinking it's a matter of time before the stock incan P60 module will burn out. I think I read it's rated at about 20 hours' lifespan some time ago. Having some trouble deciding on an LED module to have on-hand when the time comes. I like neutral to warm colors, and I plan on using an Orbtronic 2500 mAH 16650. So far, just Malkoff and Sportac drop-ins come to mind. Any other quality brands to consider?



Three of mine now have Solarforce drop-ins in them and have for about four years now. No problems with any of them and all I had to do is wrap a little aluminum tape around it to snug up the fit inside and get a good electrical path. I ~could~ have left the outside spring on them and had a 1mm gap between the head and body, but I prefer the tape. Two of them are XM-L versions that were designed for single Li-Ion cells...max 3.7 volts. The third was a Thrunite version with 9v max input.
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I too have a few of the old incandescent modules left. My original 6P is almost as old as Pilotodude's, says Laser Products Fountain Valley CA Sure•Fire 6P on the tail cap. Unfortunately I can't say it's the original lamp anymore. That one went out after getting dropped while on. I keep them around...just in case.


----------



## campingnut (Jan 26, 2016)

Took the new light out this evening for a walk. The ferns and redwoods look amazing with the warm tint. I really like the size of the 6P for a walk. IMHO, I think it is a bit big for an EDC, but it is perfect for the evening walk. Thinking I might need to get 2 more for the kids...


----------



## Grijon (Jan 27, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Took the new light out this evening for a walk. The ferns and redwoods look amazing with the warm tint. I really like the size of the 6P for a walk. IMHO, I think it is a bit big for an EDC, but it is perfect for the evening walk. Thinking I might need to get 2 more for the kids...



Some lights just feel so "right" in the hand: the Malkoff MD2 (/Surefire 6P, ha ha), the Fenix E25 and the 2C Maglite are three that come to mind, all in different ways but all so satisfying.

I'm glad you're enjoying the light! I have found that I enjoy walking with an M61WLL in almost any lighting condition, from utter darkness to full-on light pollution where you don't even really need a light to see where you're going.

Congrats!


----------



## ven (Jan 27, 2016)

I am pondering a 6p as a next host, either this or a c2 bored by OR. The head will be replaced by a cryos bezel anyway, so its more for the body section. Oh and i dont own a surefire still!!!


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 27, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> To me it was like an old incan you turn on and it just seems like it's not quite going completely so you bump it on your hand and...'ope, there it goes" kinda thing.



Thought of you today, Bykfixer.
I'm having trouble with a home-made Drop In. Sometimes I have to bang it on my hand to get it to work. Guess I'll take it apart, though a small part of me wants to leave it alone for the nostalgia factor.
P


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 27, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Took the new light out this evening for a walk. The ferns and redwoods look amazing with the warm tint. I really like the size of the 6P for a walk. IMHO, I think it is a bit big for an EDC, but it is perfect for the evening walk. Thinking I might need to get 2 more for the kids...


^^ looks another convert. 
Maybe add something along this line to the 'why is the 6P so good' thread at the incan section? 



peter yetman said:


> Thought of you today, Bykfixer.
> I'm having trouble with a home-made Drop In. Sometimes I have to bang it on my hand to get it to work. Guess I'll take it apart, though a small part of me wants to leave it alone for the nostalgia factor.
> P



That was an ordinary event in my youth. 
Here in 015/16 I figured out why in a couple of oldies and corrected the issue...ironically just before installing an LED. lol


----------



## cp2315 (Jan 27, 2016)

I got mine on Monday and 1 hour later it was bored nicely for 18650 use. Kudos to our handyman at work! Now it is sporting a 7C4 XPG2 drop in from Pflexpro with 22 mode groups. IMHO side by side, 6P is higher quality than Solarforce L2m and grip is much better. L2m is kind of slippery.

The drop in is awesome itself except I cannot screw the bezel all the way down. There is a 5mm gap right now. I am waiting for Pflexpro to email me back.
In the mean while, I compared this 6P and solarforce L2m. The inner wall in the head is straight in L2m but curved in 6P. That is probably why the drop in cannot sit all the way down. I am thinking to sand down the wall with a dremel to have it fit.


----------



## cp2315 (Jan 27, 2016)

lightfooted said:


> ....wrap a little aluminum tape around it to snug up the fit inside and get a good electrical path. I ~could~ have left the outside spring on them and had a 1mm gap between the head and body



I tried to remove the outer spring and wrap again with al foil, now the gap is gone! Thanks!


----------



## campingnut (Jan 28, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ looks another convert



Yes I am...


----------



## campingnut (Jan 28, 2016)

ven said:


> I am pondering a 6p as a next host, either this or a c2 bored by OR. The head will be replaced by a cryos bezel anyway, so its more for the body section. Oh and i dont own a surefire still!!!



Since your not going to use the head, you may want to look on the marketplace or on the bay for a body or body/tailcap combo...save a bit of money...


----------



## ven (Jan 28, 2016)

When the time comes I will probably buy a body from OR. Most don't ship over seas so kind of give up on the market place.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 28, 2016)

ven said:


> When the time comes I will probably buy a body from OR. Most don't ship over seas so kind of give up on the market place.




 This the one you're looking at, ven?


----------



## ven (Jan 28, 2016)

It is Grijon, exact one in that colour as its HAIII where as the black are HAII .

Its a dream host for me............. but Callums birthday is the 4th(mine on the 10th) and funds are on him :laughing: Lego ATAT is on its way for him........for me...........dont know. Once funds can recover i may treat myself but i am low priority Not to mention a new boiler is needed :laughing: there is $2000 by the time i am done........

I digress as always


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jan 28, 2016)

ven said:


> I am pondering a 6p as a next host, either this or a c2 bored by OR. The head will be replaced by a cryos bezel anyway, so its more for the body section. Oh and i dont own a surefire still!!!




Both the 6P and C2 are awesome hosts... if you can't make up your mind, a Z2 is the middle ground between the two of them.


----------



## scs (Jan 28, 2016)

When bored out, though both are identically the thinnest at the tail end threads, the C2 is substantially thinner in the body as well than the 6p is. Take note, if that makes you feel the C2 is weaker, even though that may not be the case.


----------



## ven (Jan 28, 2016)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Both the 6P and C2 are awesome hosts... if you can't make up your mind, a Z2 is the middle ground between the two of them.



Thanks for pointing that out, another contender but i think the c2 pips it for me. I dont know, its just something with the design.............its just to me anyway, the perfect looking flashlight!
I do like the c3 as well.........

Reg the boring, it is a concern and not sure how the wall thickness will be after...........i do like the idea of using the smaller 4.2v cells instead and leaving original. May just go that way!

Does anyone know the wall thickness after boring out? Does it feel substantial after, its not a light thats going to be used in anger, more a work host that care will be taken of(pretty much as all my lights)


----------



## ven (Jan 28, 2016)

Any ideas where to buy a standard HA C2 from that ship to UK, will be looking at getting one in Feb all being well!


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 28, 2016)

No, but there's a nice looking Z2 on Ebay..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331757490395?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT.
Have a look.
P


----------



## scs (Jan 28, 2016)

Check out this thread, ven: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-SureFire-C2-or-6P-survive-a-runover-by-a-car

I think it will work just fine for you.


----------



## ven (Jan 28, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> No, but there's a nice looking Z2 on Ebay..
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331757490395?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT.
> Have a look.
> P



Cheers P, how do you find them :laughing: excellent find, will see where it goes to, may buy it!


----------



## ven (Jan 28, 2016)

scs said:


> Check out this thread, ven: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-SureFire-C2-or-6P-survive-a-runover-by-a-car
> 
> I think it will work just fine for you.



Cheers scs, thanks for the link 18650 does keep things a little more user friendly/easy for me tbh, but getting the smaller cells is no issue at 2500mah, just rather have more mah given the choice


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jan 28, 2016)

Both the C2 and Z2 have been discontinued, so you have to buy them on the secondary market... luckily they made thousands of each so they are out there.

On a side note, I had thought they were still making the 6P, but I just checked the Surefire website and the page is gone.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 28, 2016)

I have many Oveready Surefires HAIII bored for 18650. I can't test the thickness of the C2 after boring out, as I lost my digital caliper. It still feels substantial though. You might want to buy the Z58 / Z59 tailcap & Mc Clickies too. 

There was an electronics shop in London selling old Surefire. I can't remember the name thought. I think it's mentioned in the CPF UK meet. 

My fav is the HAIII grey/green 6P.


----------



## ven (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks BLUE LED, will look into that. 

C2 is my preference for now, kind of been pondering one for a good while now.


----------



## scs (Jan 28, 2016)

ven said:


> Thanks BLUE LED, will look into that.
> 
> C2 is my preference for now, kind of been pondering one for a good while now.



Between the 6P and C2, I'd pick the C2 to keep stock.
It has that extra gold tinted coating on the inside for additional corrosion protection.
I do wish the sharp edges on the C2 were rounded instead. Doesn't have to be a large radius, just slightly. The HA at sharp corners and edges will be the first to go.
I also think that 4 flat sides is a bit much, 2 or 3 would have been better.


----------



## ven (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for the info scs, all taken in, what IMR 17650 cells would work best, will button/flat top work or a specific top only.

Cheers


----------



## scs (Jan 28, 2016)

ven said:


> Thanks for the info scs, all taken in, what IMR 17650 cells would work best, will button/flat top work or a specific top only.
> 
> Cheers



Ven, I only have a couple of keepower 16650 2500mAh. One in a G2 and another in a stock 6P. Both protected button tops, powering very modest dropins that don't require high draw.
If the drop in has a + spring, both flat and button tops should work. If it has a flat contact pad, like the sportac dropins, I think button tops will be your best bet.
I have McClickies in both, as the dropins have multi-level, and the stock Z41 switches gave erratic performance.


----------



## scs (Jan 28, 2016)

I found out that 16650s are superior to 17650s earlier this year (actually earlier last year). My keeppower 16650s fit both the G2 and stock 6P no problem. No rattle, but if one tries hard enough, one can produce a slight, slight knock in the stock 6p. The sleeve in the G2 provides a more snug fit.


----------



## ven (Jan 28, 2016)

Cheers, yes, just wandered what the c2 has, and if it accepts either/or reg button/flat.

I will need IMR cells for what i would ideally like to use it for, worse case if i cant find a decent high drain 16 or 17 cell, then i will use one of the sportac triples in.

I want it ideally for a quad..........i have a black cryos bezel and may get another yet , but HA this time.

Just realised, its a spring so ignore my comments :laughing: , i was for some reason thinking using the original head...........of course the drop in has a spring i plan on using


----------



## ven (Jan 28, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> No, but there's a nice looking Z2 on Ebay..
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331757490395?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT.
> Have a look.
> P




Lost out by £1 :laughing:


----------



## novice (Jan 28, 2016)

scs said:


> I also think that 4 flat sides is a bit much, 2 or 3 would have been better.



I have a C2-HA with 3 flats. I do prefer having that rounded side there in between my fingers. Ironically, I _think _that the 4 flats is considered more collectible.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 28, 2016)

novice said:


> I have a C2-HA with 3 flats. I do prefer having that rounded side there in between my fingers. Ironically, I _think _that the 4 flats is considered more collectible.



I have 12 x C2-HA III grey/green and 1 x Special edition C2-HA III black and 4 x black C2 HA II. Some have 3 sides flat, others 4 sides flat. I don't have a preference; but kitted them all out with P60 LED drop-ins. 

I guess the rarer models tend to be more collectable.


----------



## GallatinArms (Jan 28, 2016)

Is it even worth it anymore to bore out a 6P? With 16650s would one lose that much run time compared to an 18650? My logic is why would I want to weaken the design (thinner walls in body and thinner near threads) when there seems to be advancements in battery technology. Mine will be powered by Malkoff dropins and I am keeping one in the original stock incan configuration (EMP proof and just having an incan for nostalgic reasons).


----------



## scs (Jan 28, 2016)

GallatinArms said:


> Is it even worth it anymore to bore out a 6P? With 16650s would one lose that much run time compared to an 18650? My logic is why would I want to weaken the design (thinner walls in body and thinner near threads) when there seems to be advancements in battery technology. Mine will be powered by Malkoff dropins and I am keeping one in the original stock incan configuration (EMP proof and just having an incan for nostalgic reasons).



For now, the difference can be up to 1000mAh. That's something for a lot of practical lumens.


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 28, 2016)

GallatinArms said:


> Is it even worth it anymore to bore out a 6P?
> 
> My logic is why would I want to weaken the design (thinner walls in body and thinner near threads) when there seems to be advancements in battery technology.



The cells receiving the most advancement are 18650s, and I expect this to continue. 

Malkoff, Oveready, and Fivemega bodies all have the same thread design as the 6P. They also have the same outer diameter as the 6P. They all have battery compartments bored to fit 18650 cells. 

Anybody that thinks these bodies are weak is quite delusional. A properly bored 6P is equally durable.


----------



## chillinn (Jan 28, 2016)

GallatinArms said:


> Is it even worth it anymore to bore out a 6P?



Came here to ask same question, but not because of cell capacity. I'm sold on 18650 superior capacity. The question really is, how does one justify the cost of boring a $35 flashlight? Or even, how do I get 18650 into an incan 6P without losing my shirt? I want this light, but I need a rational path to 18650 use in it before purchase.


----------



## scs (Jan 28, 2016)

Grizzman said:


> The cells receiving the most advancement are 18650s, and I expect this to continue.
> 
> Malkoff, Oveready, and Fivemega bodies all have the same thread design as the 6P. They also have the same outer diameter as the 6P. They all have battery compartments bored to fit 18650 cells.
> 
> Anybody that thinks these bodies are weak is quite delusional. A properly bored 6P is equally durable.



Well, structurally speaking, by the numbers, the bored out body is weaker, but inconsequentially so for most usage conditions.


----------



## GallatinArms (Jan 29, 2016)

Sounds like I'll just keep my 6P's in stock configuration and run primaries. With the Malkoff dropins M61L & M61NL they will be just fine for a truck and car backup light. I'll keep using the 18650's in the MD2, soon to be Hound Dog 18650 and others! Thanks for the replies to my questions


----------



## Grijon (Jan 29, 2016)

GallatinArms said:


> Sounds like I'll just keep my 6P's in stock configuration and run primaries. With the Malkoff dropins M61L & M61NL they will be just fine for a truck and car backup light. I'll keep using the 18650's in the MD2, soon to be Hound Dog 18650 and others! Thank for the replies to my questions




Excellent plan!


----------



## Grijon (Jan 29, 2016)

scs said:


> Well, structurally speaking, by the numbers, the bored out body is weaker, but inconsequentially so for most usage conditions.




Ah ha ha, perfectly said!


----------



## Grijon (Jan 29, 2016)

chillinn said:


> Came here to ask same question, but not because of cell capacity. I'm sold on 18650 superior capacity. The question really is, how does one justify the cost of boring a $35 flashlight? Or even, how do I get 18650 into an incan 6P without losing my shirt? I want this light, but I need a rational path to 18650 use in it before purchase.



If you're wanting an incan P60 at low cost you can buy an 18650-capable host and put an incan dropin rated for li-ion in it. For example, a Lumens Factory Seraph SP-6 with an HO-4 module: around $31 before shipping.

I don't think you're going to get a genuine Surefire 6P to run 18mm cells without it having been bored. If you're looking for bottom dollar I would imagine that used sales would be the way to go.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 29, 2016)

You can run SF incan P90 bulb in your 6P using 2 x 16340 cells.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 29, 2016)

So what did campingnut decide on?

Where'd he go?


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 29, 2016)

And I reckon one could run a SF incan P91 also w/ 2 x 16340s? I have some Orbtronics laying around. Perhaps I'll look for a P90/91. Then I won't have to feed my 6P primaries.


BLUE LED said:


> You can run SF incan P90 bulb in your 6P using 2 x 16340 cells.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 29, 2016)

JohnnyBravo said:


> And I reckon one could run a SF incan P91 also w/ 2 x 16340s? I have some Orbtronics laying around. Perhaps I'll look for a P90/91. Then I won't have to feed my 6P primaries.



Not a good idea to run the P91 with 16340's unless they are the IMR type. The P91 pulls over 2A's from the cells.

Bill


----------



## chillinn (Jan 29, 2016)

Grijon said:


> If you're wanting an incan P60 at low cost you can buy an 18650-capable host and put an incan dropin rated for li-ion in it. For example, a Lumens Factory Seraph SP-6 with an HO-4 module: around $31 before shipping.
> 
> I don't think you're going to get a genuine Surefire 6P to run 18mm cells without it having been bored. If you're looking for bottom dollar I would imagine that used sales would be the way to go.



Not really my intention to own a low cost P60, but it is a happy accident of an idea of buying the incan 6P now the price has dropped. I want it for its being a great example of a decent incan. I actually would prefer the A2 Aviator, but they're hard to find, I can't find any centralized reference regarding the differences between their models and revisions, and they're really expensive. I appreciate that you're probably correct, and modification for running 18650 will not be cheap. Boring doesn't just increase 6P capacity, it would keep my cell count lower and easier to manage, which is really what was on my mind, an eye toward minimalism. I think I should be satisfied with slumming it with 17650 cells (as well as CR123A/RCR123A & others) until such time that boring for 18650 becomes irresistable. Thanks for giving it to me straight.


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 29, 2016)

Once the 6P has been fully tricked out with a McClicky (or even a McClicky in a Triad or RPM tailcap), a stainless bezel ring (or Cryos Cooling Bezel) with UCL lens, a Malkoff or TorchLAB high end drop-in, and a titanium pocket clip, it's easier to justify the expense of boring it for 18650s. At this point, it's not a budget host....it's your perfect lighting solution, deserving of all the run time possible.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 29, 2016)

Grizzman said:


> Once the 6P has been fully tricked out with a McClicky (or even a McClicky in a Triad or RPM tailcap), a stainless bezel ring (or Cryos Cooling Bezel) with UCL lens, a Malkoff or TorchLAB high end drop-in, and a titanium pocket clip, it's easier to justify the expense of boring it for 18650s. At this point, it's not a budget host....it's your perfect lighting solution, deserving of all the run time possible.



That's what i tell myself with all my SF 6Ps. Only my rare ones haven't been bored. It's nice see the many combinations you can do with the P60 module.


----------



## campingnut (Jan 29, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> So what did campingnut decide on?
> 
> Where'd he go?



Check out post #73...lol

I have my 6P with the Malkoff M61WL and a Keeppower 16650 and I'm loving it. I've taken it on two walks so far (raining tonight...not sure if I'm going out) and it is excellent!


----------



## Grijon (Jan 30, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Check out post #73...lol
> 
> I have my 6P with the Malkoff M61WL and a Keeppower 16650 and I'm loving it. I've taken it on two walks so far (raining tonight...not sure if I'm going out) and it is excellent!




:twothumbs


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 30, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Check out post #73...lol
> 
> I have my 6P with the Malkoff M61WL and a Keeppower 16650 and I'm loving it. I've taken it on two walks so far (raining tonight...not sure if I'm going out) and it is excellent!



Good choices. 
Nothing fancy. Just plain ole toasty Malkoff battery sipping goodness using earth friendly fuel.

Enjoy!


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 30, 2016)

They're not IMR, but Orbtronics. Their site says it can handle 2.6A of discharge current. Should I be ok?


Bullzeyebill said:


> Not a good idea to run the P91 with 16340's unless they are the IMR type. The P91 pulls over 2A's from the cells.
> 
> Bill


----------



## recDNA (Jan 30, 2016)

I use AW IMR 16340


----------



## campingnut (Feb 13, 2016)

After owning my new 6P for a few weeks and loving it, I have a few questions...

1. Since the stock switch is basically a mechanical contact, it should be the most reliable type of switch, shouldn't it?
2. Related to first question, which is more reliable, Stock or Mcclicky?
3. Does anyone know of a thread where all the bezel ring options are shown for these lights? Do we need to start one? I just ordered Xeno SS and Black rings for this light and my C2, but I feel that I have not seen everything that is out there (I did check out oveready).
4. Does the 6P come in a natural HA finish like the C2, I like that color better than black.

As always, thanks for the advice.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'll toss my $.02 in... Yes, the stock switch is probably the most reliable out there. That said, the McClicky has a long track record of reliability, and is one of the best clicky switches out there. But it does have moving parts, and is inherently more complex. The 6P is available in black, with the odd run made by outside vendors such as Oveready. If you want grey HA III, maybe finding a C2 is in your future.


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 14, 2016)

Just search 6P bezel rings. Solar force has some. They even have a package that has several. I like that glossy Nitrite black looking ring. That looks clean. I think most of mine are OR rings. Don't forget to get the Bezel ring tool. It makes changing out a snap. I also use a piece of old leather to grip it with if I am feeling too lazy to get the tools out. Also a piece of silicon, like the pot holder/oven mitt things are made out of. It is very grippy!


----------



## TMedina (Feb 14, 2016)

Finding a C2 might be tough - that's been out of production for a while now.

And yes, a twisty is the most reliable, but the McClickies are proven to be pretty tough too. And "most reliable" should be viewed in context - are you deploying to a hostile country with awkward inconvenience if your light breaks at an inopportune moment? Are you an emergency responder of some stripe where lives will often depend on the quality of your light?

If you answered "no" to either question, the McClicky is probably more than reliable enough, particularly balanced against the convenience.


----------



## dc38 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'd personally recommend a hard press mcclicky for what it's worth. Anything below the hard press activates too easily, and it feels most like the original switch.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 14, 2016)

campingnut said:


> After owning my new 6P for a few weeks and loving it, I have a few questions...
> 
> 1. Since the stock switch is basically a mechanical contact, it should be the most reliable type of switch, shouldn't it?
> 2. Related to first question, which is more reliable, Stock or Mcclicky?
> ...



There was a gun metal one briefly. But if you have to ask how much...ya ought not be thinking of adding one of those to your collection. 

To my knowledge black and gun metal were the only choices.

For uber reliability I prefer the stock twisty. As in 100 years from now it'll likely still work.
But my Malkoffs are the ones I use when life or death is involved and they have clickys.


----------



## blanex1 (Feb 14, 2016)

i just ordered a 6P off e-bay! this will my forth one,as i have had the other 3 for about 15 years,but this new P6 i will be boring out for 18650's,up until recently i never even new i could do this!other then that,i will change out the stock lamp with a new LED and just run 18650's,and like my other surefire's! should last a long long time!after another 15-20 years,i'll hand them down to my son so he can enjoy them,its a grate flashlight made to last.:thumbsup:


----------



## campingnut (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I own a C2 and I really like the color, thus the question...lol. I'll take a look for the gunmetal version to see how it looks.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 14, 2016)

campingnut said:


> ....
> Does the 6P come in a natural HA finish like the C2, I like that color better than black.
> 
> As always, thanks for the advice.



Not as original stock from SureFire (except for maybe a handful of prototypes) but Oveready did various aftermarket finishes, including HA natural.

Might also consider the Leef 18650 C-C tube in HA, although those are also rare.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...t-Photos-LeefBodies-in-SF-C-C-form&highlight=


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 16, 2016)

As pointed out Oveready has some nice HAIII natural. They also do the rings.

Good luck with Leef bodies, i bought mine back in 2004/5/6.


----------



## scs (Feb 16, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> Just search 6P bezel rings. Solar force has some. They even have a package that has several. I like that glossy Nitrite black looking ring. That looks clean. I think most of mine are OR rings. Don't forget to get the Bezel ring tool. It makes changing out a snap. I also use a piece of old leather to grip it with if I am feeling too lazy to get the tools out. Also a piece of silicon, like the pot holder/oven mitt things are made out of. It is very grippy!



I thought Solarforce bezel rings had different threads that did not fit Surefire heads...


----------



## DellSuperman (Feb 16, 2016)

scs said:


> I thought Solarforce bezel rings had different threads that did not fit Surefire heads...


Yup, they do not fit.. 
Tried & tested. 

Solarforce bezel fit Surefire host but some of their tailcaps does not. 
I have some Solarforce tailcaps that got stuck halfway while turning them down.

Check out Xeno bezel rings. 
They fit Surefire


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Feb 16, 2016)

campingnut said:


> 4. Does the 6P come in a natural HA finish like the C2, I like that color better than black.



I want to say I have seen pictures of an original round body Laser Products 6P in natural HA, but I'm guessing it would be expensive, like the colored versions that pop up from time to time.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 16, 2016)

Yep ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...refire-6p-HA&p=2705932&viewfull=1#post2705932


----------



## campingnut (Feb 16, 2016)

archimedes said:


> Yep ...
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...refire-6p-HA&p=2705932&viewfull=1#post2705932



I need one of these!


----------



## Skaaphaas (Feb 19, 2016)

Just picked up a secondhand 6P, seems to have the original 80 lumen LED module. Came with a clicky, twisty and a holster. At $8, I really couldn't say no. 

Planning to turn this into a short range, long running camping light. Will make it take 18650s, and then I need to find a way to get a Malkoff dropin to South Africa, probably the M61WLL.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 19, 2016)

A South African Malkoff...

Nice.


----------



## campingnut (Feb 28, 2016)

I bought a black xeno bezel...I think my 6P is perfect now...


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 28, 2016)

campingnut said:


> I bought a black xeno bezel...I think my 6P is perfect now...



Pix or it didn't happen.


----------



## dc38 (Feb 28, 2016)

Should've gone gold to match the malkoff brass...in addition to my black/gold, I was thinking of a red gold iron man theme running a cool white malky.


----------



## campingnut (Mar 1, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Pix or it didn't happen.




Lol...


----------



## campingnut (Mar 1, 2016)

Why didn't my picure show up as a pic vs a link to the pic?


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 1, 2016)

^^ looks good.


----------



## campingnut (Mar 1, 2016)

Yeah, I like the black on black. It really does finish off the light well.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Mar 1, 2016)

archimedes said:


> Yep ...
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...refire-6p-HA&p=2705932&viewfull=1#post2705932




So I wasn't going crazy!  Those are some really nice looking lights.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 1, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Why didn't my picure show up as a pic vs a link to the pic?



I got ya.

~ Chance


----------



## Hudson456 (Mar 1, 2016)

When these 35 dollar 6P's finally dry up will we be kicking ourselves for not buying 10 of them? I know that BNIB C2's go for big money now....


----------



## campingnut (Mar 1, 2016)

Hudson456 said:


> When these 35 dollar 6P's finally dry up will we be kicking ourselves for not buying 10 of them? I know that BNIB C2's go for big money now....



I've been thinking about picking up a 4-pack from the bay...

Chance...how did you do that?


----------



## Grizzman (Mar 1, 2016)

He likely clicked on your link, opening the image in a different window. He then likely right clicked on the photo, and selected Copy Image Address, which can be pasted into the insert image button text box from the edit menu.

Is that a GITD o-ring in the head, or just a reflection?

.


----------



## campingnut (Mar 2, 2016)

Grizzman said:


> He likely clicked on your link, opening the image in a different window. He then likely right clicked on the photo, and selected Copy Image Address, which can be pasted into the insert image button text box from the edit menu.



That is what I tried to do...but it posted a link instead of the pic.



> Is that a GITD o-ring in the head, or just a reflection?


 Yes, the Xeno bezel ring came with it...


----------



## airrick (Mar 2, 2016)

campingnut said:


> I've been thinking about picking up a 4-pack from the bay...
> 
> Chance...how did you do that?



Where are these $35 dollar lights coming from?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 2, 2016)

Got mine off ebay


----------



## campingnut (Mar 2, 2016)

airrick said:


> Where are these $35 dollar lights coming from?



Off the bay, but I've only seen them for $39 shipped lately.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 2, 2016)

I was getting them from the big A up until about January. $28. But those are long gone.

I stopped at 12. lol
I opened 1, stashed 4 and gave away the rest in trade for stuff like car parts or moonshine...or in one case to a fella as a thank you for helping me when my ac broke.


----------



## campingnut (Mar 2, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> I opened 1, stashed 4 and gave away the rest in trade for stuff like car parts or moonshine...or in one case to a fella as a thank you for helping me when my ac broke.



All good uses.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 2, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Chance...how did you do that?



I uploaded it to imgur. Hot linking is against CPF policy. :shakehead

~ Chance


----------



## campingnut (Mar 3, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I uploaded it to imgur. Hot linking is against CPF policy. :shakehead
> 
> ~ Chance



I do not know what any of this means...lol


----------



## sgt253 (Mar 3, 2016)

campingnut said:


> I do not know what any of this means...lol



Imgur is a photo hosting site (third party). To post photos here one must upload to a third party photo hosting/sharing site, then provide the link that the site gives for each photo, and place it in one's post. It relieves the burden of the forum from hosting pictures which are very memory intensive. Hot linking is providing the direct link to a photo either on web or host computer. Opens up possibility of intrusion from infected host.


----------



## campingnut (Mar 3, 2016)

sgt253 said:


> Imgur is a photo hosting site (third party). To post photos here one must upload to a third party photo hosting/sharing site, then provide the link that the site gives for each photo, and place it in one's post. It relieves the burden of the forum from hosting pictures which are very memory intensive. Hot linking is providing the direct link to a photo either on web or host computer. Opens up possibility of intrusion from infected host.



Thanks for the expaination. It makes sense now....I should learn how to do that. :candle:


----------



## Brasso (Mar 4, 2016)

I have one of the custom HA 6P's from Oveready and it will be the last light that goes.


----------



## campingnut (Mar 11, 2016)

I just ordered another 6P tonight...$38.50 with free shipping...I could not resist as I love the 6P form factor. I'm thinking about running the incan until it dies...any thoughts?


----------



## ven (Mar 11, 2016)

Bargain , cheapest I could find £45 delivered from NY. Still it's cheaper than £80 here in the uk! and that's if it's in stock.


----------



## campingnut (Mar 14, 2016)

Okay, I need to stop...I just ordered 2 more (this will make a total of 4) Surefire 6P's.


----------



## kssmith (Mar 14, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Okay, I need to stop...I just ordered 2 more (this will make a total of 4) Surefire 6P's.




I'm with you; I have 2 currently; and have 6 on the way. 5 NIP, one used.... [emoji4]


----------



## ven (Mar 14, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Okay, I need to stop...I just ordered 2 more (this will make a total of 4) Surefire 6P's.




:laughing: tbh campingnut or should that be camping6pnut! i dont blame you and if i could find them for what i pay for solarforce money............i would have lots too. Different drop ins, even keep one or two standard(which appeals to me these days for a bit a retro light).


----------



## campingnut (Mar 14, 2016)

kssmith said:


> I'm with you; I have 2 currently; and have 6 on the way. 5 NIP, one used.... [emoji4]



I am going to keep at least one NIP...


----------



## campingnut (Mar 14, 2016)

ven said:


> :laughing: tbh campingnut or should that be camping6pnut!


lol


ven said:


> Different drop ins, even keep one or two standard(which appeals to me these days for a bit a retro light).


 I am going to run one as an incan for sure...I like the "retro light" idea


----------



## ven (Mar 14, 2016)

campingnut said:


> lol
> I am going to run one as an incan for sure...I like the "retro light" idea



Especially for Halloween uses!


----------



## blanex1 (Mar 14, 2016)

e-bay will probably sell out of these 6P's or until the stock drys up! as i think there customers are coming from this forum!i no i got two more 6P's because of hanging around hear to much!that and the fact its a dam grate flashlight and we no it.:wave:


----------



## twin63 (Mar 14, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Okay, I need to stop...I just ordered 2 more (this will make a total of *4*) Surefire 6P's.





kssmith said:


> I'm with you; I have *2* currently; and have *6* on the way. 5 NIP, one used.... [emoji4]




Ok, I thought I remembered an unwritten rule about not owning an odd number of 6P's. I have 3 at the moment. I guess I'd better pick up another...or 3...or 5:thinking:.


----------



## ven (Mar 14, 2016)

twin63 said:


> Ok, I thought I remembered an unwritten rule about not owning an odd number of 6P's. I have 3 at the moment. I guess I'd better pick up another...or 3...or 5:thinking:.



2 odds make an even


----------



## campingnut (Mar 15, 2016)

twin63 said:


> Ok, I thought I remembered an unwritten rule about not owning an odd number of 6P's. I have 3 at the moment. I guess I'd better pick up another...or 3...or 5:thinking:.



That sounds right...


----------



## campingnut (Mar 26, 2016)

I am going to keep at least one of my newly purchased 6P's NIP, so I have two questions...first, is there any way to tell on the outside of the package when the cells inside the light will expire? Second, why would Surefire (or any company) ship a light with cells INSIDE THE LIGHT?


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 26, 2016)

campingnut said:


> I am going to keep at least one of my newly purchased 6P's NIP, so I have two questions...first, is there any way to tell on the outside of the package when the cells inside the light will expire? Second, why would Surefire (or any company) ship a light with cells INSIDE THE LIGHT?



Everyone I ever got had them inside going back some time. I don't remember if the pre-lock ones like my G2 did. Odds are those probably expire in 2018 or 2019 if they're anything like some others including mine. I had a funky venting event in an extra Olight T10 body within an E&E that held a 1XCR123 battery past it's date. Nothing like an alkaline but something did give up the ghost and stain the AL a bit on the inside. Maybe fight the OCD and remove the batteries for long term storage given the older batteries inside.


----------



## ven (Mar 26, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Second, why would Surefire (or any company) ship a light with cells INSIDE THE LIGHT?



I would think cost, savings on packaging(extra bulk on the package), being in a light there is less chance of damage to the cells. Now with air/flying regulations, cells need to be inside a device(flashlight). Even here in the UK , Royal Mail prefer batteries inside a torch rather than loose or in a case(from local post office, as now they scan parcels even though they are not going by air).





My cells




Could always make a fine slice at the tail end and open to check(and test the light!) Then seal up...............


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 26, 2016)

ven said:


> I would think cost, savings on packaging(extra bulk on the package), being in a light there is less chance of damage to the cells. Now with air/flying regulations, cells need to be inside a device(flashlight). Even here in the UK , Royal Mail prefer batteries inside a torch rather than loose or in a case(from local post office, as now they scan parcels even though they are not going by air).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^
The packaging shown above is the newest type circa 014/15, perhaps a little further back? 




^^ These are from an old cache somewhere in california that showed up 4th quarter of 015. They are circa 09. 

Nother way to get a clue is check the tail cap.





The older has writing at top and bottom. Newer only at the bottom.
At least that's been my expericence with them. All totaled I've had 8 circa 014/15 go through my hands and 12 circa 09 and all were as I described above.


----------



## iacchus (Mar 26, 2016)

I... 
I did not know this existed.. 

Not that I need another light, but couldn't help myself. Nabbed one. Too good of a deal to pass up. 

Now, the question is should I immediately go get one of the M361 drop ins for it that I've been looking at, but didn't have a decent host for.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 26, 2016)

iacchus said:


> I...
> I did not know this existed..
> 
> Not that I need another light, but couldn't help myself. Nabbed one. Too good of a deal to pass up.
> ...



Well.....
It comes with a twisty tail cap. You can cycle using momentary or twist it to cycle...or while at the Malkoff site purchase a clicky tail stander. 

But then your little $35+/- flashlight has surpassed the $100 mark, so why not grab a couple16650's and a charger? Then a borofloat AR lens and stainless bezel, then....


----------



## iacchus (Mar 26, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Well.....
> It comes with a twisty tail cap. You can cycle using momentary or twist it to cycle...or while at the Malkoff site purchase a clicky tail stander.
> 
> But then your little $35+/- flashlight has surpassed the $100 mark, so why not grab a couple16650's and a charger? Then a borofloat AR lens and stainless bezel, then....


Oh, I wasn't looking for a cheap light, really. What got me was a quality $35 P60 host. Already have some 17670s.

I'll end up with far too much $ in this light before I'm done with it, I'm sure, but it will be a bit here and a bit there. Will be fun though. 

Haven't owned a P6 in years. Looking forward to it.

(Also, I'm always looking for an excuse to buy something else from Gene)


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 26, 2016)

iacchus said:


> Oh, I wasn't looking for a cheap light, really. What got me was a quality $35 P60 host. Already have some 17670s.
> 
> I'll end up with far too much $ in this light before I'm done with it, I'm sure, but it will be a bit here and a bit there. Will be fun though.
> 
> ...


^^ post of the week here


:thumbsup:


----------



## iacchus (Mar 26, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ post of the week here
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:




Hahaha. 

The lady will say, "Another flashlight, really? Why?"
I'll say, "because it's awesome and flashligts are wonderful and practical"

She'll look at me sideways and say, "will you buy me a dress?"
I'll inevitably reply, "Sure, as long as it's super hot"

Then she'll get all giddy and bounce away to shop for the perfect little thing. And she will surely look fantastic in it.
That's usually how it goes. Also, her dresses are far cheaper than my flashlights.


Honestly, it's a real win-win for me.


----------



## ven (Mar 26, 2016)

A malkoff neutral drop in L/M/H is on the way, may go in the 6p yet.............Love the triple nichia a lot , thats whats in now!



VOB drop in options and vinh p60vn to help bring the cost of your light up
Could chuck a cryos bezel on it,this will help your spending!








Thanks again for all the info Mike, yes here is my tail cap


----------



## ven (Mar 26, 2016)

As Kev pointed out too, near the tail cap print also on the latest versions


----------



## iacchus (Mar 26, 2016)

Can't decide if I really dig the Cryos bezel, or if it is the worst thing ever. 

Might have to grab one at some point to find out.


----------



## ven (Mar 26, 2016)

Being honest iacchus, i prefer the standard 6p(usually have that on an L2T here bellow)








Now a cryos on the C2 i love! There are 2 sizes, the z44(smaller like the black and cu version) and z32(m2 size as bellow)






Just flows better to my eyes............all subjective !




Do like them a lot, just more for me on certain lights. The 6p and cryos imo needs a better tail cap from oveready! The 6p is a sleek design, nice and easy on the eye, the cryos stands out at one end,leaving the tail cap end looking..........well plain! Again subjective, only my opinion, what i like ,others may hate and visa/versa

and i just want to help spend your money


----------



## Hudson456 (Mar 26, 2016)

Does Surefire still manufacture the 6P incan? It's not on their website, yet pics of 2015 versions?


----------



## blanex1 (Mar 26, 2016)

DellSuperman said:


> Yup, they do not fit..
> Tried & tested.
> 
> Solarforce bezel fit Surefire host but some of their tailcaps does not.
> ...



this is vary true,i tried three solarforce tail caps on a 6P and could only get one to screw down fully and even then i don't think its water tight!but the click switch works!for now!!!


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 26, 2016)

Hudson456 said:


> Does Surefire still manufacture the 6P incan? It's not on their website, yet pics of 2015 versions?



They've pulled all incans from their lineup....


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 26, 2016)

ven said:


> Do like them a lot, just more for me on certain lights. The 6p and cryos imo needs a better tail cap from oveready! The 6p is a sleek design, nice and easy on the eye, the cryos stands out at one end,leaving the tail cap end looking..........well plain! Again subjective, only my opinion, what i like ,others may hate and visa/versa
> 
> and i just want to help spend your money


Have you tried an Oveready Triad Tailcap, best one ever. Got them on all my Malkoffs. Or maybe an RPM which works nicely on bigger lights.
P


----------



## ven (Mar 26, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> Have you tried an Oveready Triad Tailcap, best one ever. Got them on all my Malkoffs. Or maybe an RPM which works nicely on bigger lights.
> P



Hi P, its the triad i was thinking of for a tail cap to balance out the light........nope dont have one..........it is a want one day though!


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 26, 2016)

They are super nice, they just balance the light out, visually and balance wise. Also they stop it slipping through your fingers like a straight body does.
Apparently I don't have the most gentle hands, so it works for me.
P


----------



## ven (Mar 26, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> They are super nice, they just balance the light out, visually and balance wise. Also they stop it slipping through your fingers like a straight body does.
> Apparently I don't have the most gentle hands, so it works for me.
> P




:laughing: neither do I...............apparently!

They do look pretty amazing, every time i have looked in the past they have been out of stock I wanted one a while back but kind of given up now.


----------



## iacchus (Mar 26, 2016)

ven said:


> Now a cryos on the C2 i love! There are 2 sizes, the z44(smaller like the black and cu version) and z32(m2 size as bellow)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does look great on the C2. I like the aesthetic of that far more. Good looking light!


----------



## campingnut (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for the ideas, I guess I should remove the cells so there are no issues...


----------



## ven (Mar 26, 2016)

I would check to see if working more than anything, i am sure its locked out in the package. Little slice, check if working and date on cells, all should be fine stored. If no use for the cells and long date, wont do any harm imo leaving them in(locked out). If plans are to store for many years and maybe forget, i would remove them and use ........

Your preference as the cells are made for long periods between uses/storing..........


----------



## campingnut (Mar 27, 2016)

I have zero experience with lithium primaries as all my cells are rechargeables...do they leak like alkalines, or are they better?


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't think they leak in the same way or as badly compared to alkalines though as stated did have that funky though mild corrosion from one in an Al T10 Olight body. It was an old battery and have no clue what the deal was. I have been using lithium primaries for years and that was my only negative experience. Oh and be careful to never mix them in terms of voltage aka old and new, used and unused. I read someplace something bad could happen if they don't have the same charge but no expert on this. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2016)

campingnut said:


> I have zero experience with lithium primaries as all my cells are rechargeables...do they leak like alkalines, or are they better?



Due to the expense and inconvenience here in the UK i dont use them, they are not as susceptible to leaking as alki leaks , better in more extreme temps and have long expiry dates(10+yrs). 

If i need the higher V i have the 2x 16340 IMR options, for "normal" V requirements i use 16650's in 2500mah flavour for cost/convenience .


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> I don't think they leak in the same way or as badly compared to alkalines though as stated did have that funky though mild corrosion from one in an Al T10 Olight body. It was an old battery and have no clue what the deal was. I have been using lithium primaries for years and that was my only negative experience. Oh and be careful to never mix them in terms of voltage aka old and new, used and unused. I read someplace something bad could happen if they don't have the same charge but no expert on this. Someone correct me if I am wrong.



IIRC they are limited to 1.5a as well, they have been know to explode , be it the cell/s or device's fault .But for a low draw application(under 1.5a), storing for long term use.................or just convenience ,they still seem a popular option. Certainly in the police etc your side of the pond............"presume" provided for free which may be a main reason? or just easy to come by.............


----------



## GusManB (Mar 27, 2016)

The Joy in having found a 6P has been Realy fun for me.
I will be look for to getting My bored body Back From Chris. I highly recommend grabbing one of the 18350 Detenator Extenders from TNC. The finish is the Exact Match to the Body, and because I have A Copper Cryos and just Aquired a Rare Z49 Tail, this baby is ready for a Malkoff P90 dropin or one of the Adventure Sports Dropin.

This is my Bored C2 with Cryos and SW02, all I need is my triple from Tana and a lense. Behind that is my Z49 and TnC extender, Copper Cryos and Malkoff M91B






Have fun!!


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2016)

set up GusMan


----------



## scout24 (Mar 27, 2016)

A little Triad eye candy for Ven. Z44 Cryos, not the Z32...


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2016)

:kewlpics:

Very nice! thanks for sharing


----------



## iacchus (Mar 27, 2016)

You cats are gonna have me trolling eBay for C2s


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey dont forget m2's as well





















And a trio with a 6p!


----------



## GusManB (Mar 27, 2016)

Right on Ven

I pick up a Z32 Bezel Resintly and was going to us it on my C2 but went back to the Cryos just looks better will think of somthing for it


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2016)

I do like the c2 with the cryos, as i like the m2 head its staying put as is ,so no plans for a cryos on the m2. 

Do like them in keeping tbh, love the sleek look of the c2 standard as well..........good thing is , just swap about to what mood your in

I have 1 z32 cryos and 2 z44 cryos's in black and cu, not actually tried them on the c2 or m2. Have tried the black cryos on the 6p but not sure being honest...........Just does not flow that well for me(personal preference) .

I do like the cu cryos on the L2T but it is "blingy"




In use in work, not actually like that to the eye, just the way the phone took the pic and being dark, kind of made it look like it completely washed out the machine. It was a quad(CQvn) 5000k on lowest mode!




Got too much attention and got fed up of going into details :laughing:

Must admit i do have a thing for triples and quads..........even triple quads!








Do like the L2T ano which has a similar body to the c2(original reason of buying)




The flavour for the 6p is the triple nichia off Sean, 4 mode with a moon and love it




See how i brought that back round

:laughing:


----------



## GusManB (Mar 27, 2016)

On the Subject of Solarforce, this are my L2T and L2m SSs. The L2T took over a month from Solarforce but was worth it, and the L2m just blows me a way how it can convert to a 3P. was real luck finding it as it was NOS from an Asia Shop with serial #41!, the other sold the next day.
I had plans on merging them in to a 9P size but the way they are, looks great. All I did was add the clip to the L2m and put a tack bezel on the L2T. Going to use a Sportac Triple in the one and maybe an EDC+ Triple in the other.


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2016)

WOW loving the L2M, that is some nice stainless work

I have an EDC plus on route(neutral but not keen on the start in high!) and use a couple of 2 mode sportac triples in my works solarforce lights(good value drop ins and like them). The nichia goes without saying tint wise, the xp-g2 cool is actually good as well.............better than i expected anyway!

Yes liked the L2T stainless enough to get 2 of them, nice light and certainly some heft with a cu cryos on it!!


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 28, 2016)

ven said:


> WOW loving the L2M, that is some nice stainless work
> 
> I have an EDC plus on route(neutral but not keen on the start in high!) and use a couple of 2 mode sportac triples in my works solarforce lights(good value drop ins and like them). The nichia goes without saying tint wise, the xp-g2 cool is actually good as well.............better than i expected anyway!
> 
> Yes liked the L2T stainless enough to get 2 of them, nice light and certainly some heft with a cu cryos on it!!


I'm very impressed with the EDC+ drop in. I managed to get a Triple Nichia a while back and it lives in Mrs Yeti's handbag. Amazingly for a Technophobe she uses it all the time. I can understand you being dubious about High first, but for the technophobe in my life it works well. No messing, just on and off in high. Then when she is able to think about it she can lower the level for map reading when out in the Norfolk Wildlands.
P


----------



## ven (Mar 28, 2016)

I like your way of thinking P !!:thumbsup: Most have memory or start in low, so yes it has held me off for a while with the start in high bit. The triples do not cause glare like reflector based so it maybe perfect for walks. Even around the house(not in the middle of the night though if i want to be discrete:duh2 i tend to use level 2 or 3 of some drop ins(higher output ones , be it 15% or even 25% type of outputs providing triple/quads so 90% flood anyway). 

On the sportac triple, i had to go 2 mode simply because the 1 mode would have been too much in work and i was right on the 100% output. Dont get me wrong its great!! but heat and too bright for most tasks, it would not have been ideal. The 160lm ish 20% mode is perfect!! and as it has memory works great for me.

Working out lights and drop ins now, i am 1 short(dont like an empty host and right now i have 3 and 3 drop ins coming in), however thanks to Matt i have another C2 , so i will have to ponder over what next! Will have to see with whats coming in, may end up getting a 2nd of it! Looking forward to the malkoff and VOB beast!

My Surefires take priority feeding 1st, the cooly may be left empty..........for a bit


----------



## campingnut (Mar 28, 2016)

Thinking about buying another Malkoff...anyone know if Gene ever made a drop-in with a Nichia hicri


----------



## Strintguy (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes, look at illumn.com


----------



## Hudson456 (Mar 29, 2016)

Strintguy said:


> Yes, look at illumn.com




And move quickly if you want one. They will be gone shortly I'd imagine.


There are some brand new in package C2's on Ebay for $199. Worth it?


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 29, 2016)

Hudson456 said:


> And move quickly if you want one. They will be gone shortly I'd imagine.
> 
> 
> There are some brand new in package C2's on Ebay for $199. Worth it?



If the most important is not to get a stock unopened box C2 you can get bored out C2s with double O-rings for $156 at Oveready.


----------



## campingnut (Mar 29, 2016)

Strintguy said:


> Yes, look at illumn.com



Looking, looking, looking...now which one to get?


----------



## campingnut (Mar 29, 2016)

[h=1]Debating between the M61 219B V2 or the M61L 219B V2...the use will be mostly outside for walking. Thought?[/h]


----------



## xdayv (Mar 30, 2016)

campingnut said:


> [h=1]Debating between the M61 219B V2 or the M61L 219B V2...the use will be mostly outside for walking. Thought?[/h]


I will get the L version for best combo of runtime and output, at least for the type of places I walk here at night, the 125lmn seems to be enough.

I will get the 219B if it is on a MD2 body w/ a hi-lo ring. 

Either way, you can't really go wrong I guess. Let us know what you end up. Good luck.


----------



## iacchus (Mar 30, 2016)

Got mine today. 
A real, honest to goodness 6P NOS for $35.
Craziness.

I'm buying another. 

Was going to mod the heck out of this one, just to have a little project light. Haven't done that in a while. 

But now I'm just really digging it stock incan. Been years since I owned a 6P and somehow forgot how much I like them. 

So, guess I'll mod the next one...


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 30, 2016)

This is a really cool thread.


----------



## iacchus (Mar 30, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> This is a really cool thread.


Truer words...


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 31, 2016)

iacchus said:


> But now I'm just really digging it stock incan. Been years since I owned a 6P and somehow forgot how much I like them.
> 
> So, guess I'll mod the next one...



Yea the incan isn't so bad. Kinda throws far as well. I still don't know what to do with the second once. Maybe having a backup will lessen the apprehension of the beating the one in my pack is going to get sooner or later.


----------



## iacchus (Mar 31, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> Yea the incan isn't so bad. Kinda throws far as well. I still don't know what to do with the second once. Maybe having a backup will lessen the apprehension of the beating the one in my pack is going to get sooner or later.


Something about the cat's eye hotspot brings me back. 

What's the old saying? Two is one and one is none...


----------



## ven (Mar 31, 2016)

Pic of the transformed 6p! thanks to P :thumbsup:


----------



## iacchus (Mar 31, 2016)

ven said:


> Pic of the transformed 6p! thanks to P[emoji106]



I like that tail cap. Makes the difference with that bezel on there.


----------



## ven (Mar 31, 2016)

iacchus said:


> I like that tail cap. Makes the difference with that bezel on there.



Me too!! P sent it for me to try out, now i need to find 1!! 

Balances the light out nicely, otherwise the cryos bezel is a bit too much imo, as the 6p is a sleek looker.


----------



## blanex1 (Mar 31, 2016)

one can't beat the price of honest surefire 6p host!some how they just feel right in my hands,and the fact you can upgrade them makes it a bargain of the year as well.:naughty:


----------



## ven (Mar 31, 2016)

Agree and they dont cost that much more than a solarforce host right now(ok maybe double but still cheap as chips! )


----------



## campingnut (Apr 2, 2016)

blanex1 said:


> one can't beat the price of honest surefire 6p host!some how they just feel right in my hands,and the fact you can upgrade them makes it a bargain of the year as well.:naughty:



I'm with you on this...I love the way the 6P feels in my hand. Although I personally feel it is too big for an EDC, I now own 4 of them. Currently, I'm keeping the incan on the nightstand (with 3 other lights) and the Malkoff M61WL as my walking light. 2 I still have in the box...


----------



## ven (Apr 2, 2016)

I find the 6p and c2 etc quite a compact size.............maybe because i wear mainly work/combat type pants!...................only drain pipes in this house are on the walls :laughing: ................plus i dont want everyone to think i am happy to see them


----------



## jondextan (Apr 3, 2016)

So wait... Noobie question... I have a 6P and if i want to get a drop-in for it and head/bezel, anything for the 6p will do right?


----------



## DellSuperman (Apr 3, 2016)

jondextan said:


> So wait... Noobie question... I have a 6P and if i want to get a drop-in for it and head/bezel, anything for the 6p will do right?


Hmm, what do you mean by 'anything for the 6p will do'? 

Technically, anything for a 6P will fit a 6p...


----------



## ven (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes not that easy, it has to be compatible!! So when searching/looking make sure in description it fits. cryos bezels and triad tail caps fit for an example, check Oveready out:thumbsup:


----------



## jondextan (Apr 3, 2016)

Haha yeah, i got confused with my question myself. Thanks!


----------



## ven (Apr 3, 2016)

jondextan said:


> Haha yeah, i got confused with my question myself. Thanks!




Tell us what you want, what use intended and we will do the rest(spend your money):nana: just too add, having an unlimited budget works the best for us


----------



## campingnut (Apr 4, 2016)

Maybe this is a loaded question, but I am wondering if the Nichia 219 is really that much better than the the 80 CRI warm drop-ins by Malkoff. Just asking because the M61WL is on sale for $45 while the Nichia is full price at $54 As stated above, I already own a M61WL and I love it...how big of a difference is the 219?



Edit: price of 219


----------



## ven (Apr 4, 2016)

Not sure on exact specs but the nichia is towards 90CRI+ iirc and presume not as warm . I have a neutral drop in coming which I have read is around 4000k. The nichia 219b is around 4500k iirc so look forward any day now to compare. 

With only a $9 difference I would be tempted to try , something a little different to mix it up, but that's me .


----------



## DellSuperman (Apr 4, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Maybe this is a loaded question, but I am wondering if the Nichia 219 is really that much better than the the 80 CRI warm drop-ins by Malkoff. Just asking because the M61WL is on sale for $45 while the Nichia is full price at $54 As stated above, I already own a M61WL and I love it...how big of a difference is the 219?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: price of 219


I used to own both: M61 219 is not as warm/yellowish as M61 WL but it definitely has better color rendition as how my eyes perceive them. 

I prefer the color of the 219 better though.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Apr 4, 2016)

There is a huge YMMV factor with tints, too... I like the really yellow HCRI drop-ins because they look more incandescent, but I know not everyone feels the same as me. The good news is that if you pick up a Malkoff, if you do not like it you can sell it and get most, if not all of your money back.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 4, 2016)

campingnut said:


> Maybe this is a loaded question, but I am wondering if the Nichia 219 is really that much better than the the 80 CRI warm drop-ins by Malkoff. Just asking because the M61WL is on sale for $45 while the Nichia is full price at $54 As stated above, I already own a M61WL and I love it...how big of a difference is the 219?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The M61NL is probably the most popular of the lot today and for good reason. It has a marginal reduction in efficiency compared to the CW and the tint is really good though that's within the eye of the beholder. I also have the WL and prefer the NL but both are winners.


----------



## Tachead (Apr 4, 2016)

DellSuperman said:


> I used to own both: M61 219 is not as warm/yellowish as M61 WL but it definitely has better color rendition as how my eyes perceive them.
> 
> I prefer the color of the 219 better though.



I am not sure which version of the M61 219 you owned but, keep in mind the new M61 219B V2 is warmer then the older versions. The V1 219B version was 4500K while the new one is 4000K. So, it should be much closer to the M61N(4000K 80CRI XP-G2) but, likely with a cleaner tint and of course the much higher 93 nominal CRI. The beam profile will be a bit different though because of the different emitters and the M61N will be slightly brighter at 280 lumens vs. 225 for the M61 219B V2. Its a hard decision but, for myself, Nichia always wins over any Cree lumens aside.


----------



## jondextan (Apr 4, 2016)

Are you guys familiar with the PFlexPro dropins you can find in eBay? They seem solid. I'm interested in getting one of his Nichia 219b and XPL HI modules. Are they worth the asking price? Also, is it better to have a cool white tactical light or can i get by with neutral white (5000k-ish) as i prefer the latter.manything will help. Thanks!


----------



## Grizzman (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a 4000K M31LL 219 v2 and also an M61NLL. The M31 v2 is slightly warmer than its 219a and 219b siblings, but not nearly as warm as my Ns. While a sample size of 1 isn't statistically significant, I definitely wouldn't call it a match for the N....more of a slightly different b.

The PFlexPro drop-ins seem to be of high quality. Soon after I bought mine, I put it in a 6P on my 12 gauge and beat on it (with 2 3/4" and 3" slugs) till I'd had enough. The beating had no affect on the drop-in at all. Tactically, the 5000K neutral white should be better than a cool blue 6000+K light.


----------



## GusManB (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi,

I want to post a pic of My 6P as I just got the bored body back From Chris today, thanks Chris, and I also score a rare Black KL3.

This is my ultimate 6P(9P). Everything Matches in the Black HA II Glossy finish, all is Surefire except the Det Extension. I have Plans to get the KL3 Converted to a Multi mode Setup to utilize the 2x18500s or 3x18350s Cells.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Apr 5, 2016)

This is the second time I have read this thread and gone straight to Ebay to pick up a couple 6Ps before the supply of $35 ones dries up. Hahaha!


----------



## ven (Apr 5, 2016)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> This is the second time I have read this thread and gone straight to Ebay to pick up a couple 6Ps before the supply of $35 ones dries up. Hahaha!




Wish i could pick them up for that, worked out at maybe $60+ for me ..............

Would like another. not greedy :laughing:.............yeh right.............maybe 2 more

My C2 fetish has surpassed the 6p one anyway!


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 5, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> The M61NL is probably the most popular of the lot today and for good reason. It has a marginal reduction in efficiency compared to the CW and the tint is really good though that's within the eye of the beholder. I also have the WL and prefer the NL but both are winners.



Yes, these are great! And I think that the best with the N option is that it provides just slightly lower brightness(perceived by the eyes) but 2,5times longer runtime.


----------



## campingnut (Apr 10, 2016)

I cannot make up my mind on my next drop-in...one question...

Will the M361 219B V2 change modes in a 6P or C2 with a McClicky switch?


----------



## scout24 (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes it will.


----------



## campingnut (Apr 10, 2016)

That is good to hear...I am now leaning towards one of those. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## DellSuperman (Apr 13, 2016)

I am ashamed to say but i have:
3 x C2
1 x M2
1 x Z2
1 x Z3

But no 6P....


----------



## ven (Apr 13, 2016)

DellSuperman said:


> I am ashamed to say but i have:
> 3 x C2
> 1 x M2
> 1 x Z2
> ...




 Shame on you!! even i have a 6p and only been in the SF game for a few week!!



The c2's and m2 are my fav's!!!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Apr 13, 2016)

ven said:


> Wish i could pick them up for that, worked out at maybe $60+ for me ..............
> 
> Would like another. not greedy :laughing:.............yeh right.............maybe 2 more
> 
> My C2 fetish has surpassed the 6p one anyway!



C2s and especially C3s are amazing lights, and I love Z2s to death... but there is something about a 6P that when you hold one it feels like coming home. Maybe it is just nostalgia.


----------



## ven (Apr 13, 2016)

They are all new to me, the 6p for me is like a classic american light! so imo its a must and took me tooooo long to get one! The c2 is my fav looking due to the body design.....dont know, just love it! The c3 is very nice but cant see me adding it. Kind of looks too long for me and the 3 cells kind of makes it a no go as well...........

On the 6p, its just plain, no fussy designs and heat sink fins(i know not required and old, but its refreshing in this day and age of ninja mall lights),kind of does what it says on the tin type of light...........comfy in hand and a nice size .

Like a lot!!!


----------



## DellSuperman (Apr 13, 2016)

ven said:


> Shame on you!! even i have a 6p and only been in the SF game for a few week!!
> [emoji14]
> The c2's and m2 are my fav's!!!


Oh i forgot i have my good old G2 (nitrolon version of 6P) & G2Z... Can i be forgiven now please? Hahaha...


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Apr 13, 2016)

ven said:


> They are all new to me, the 6p for me is like a classic american light! so imo its a must and took me tooooo long to get one! The c2 is my fav looking due to the body design.....dont know, just love it! The c3 is very nice but cant see me adding it. Kind of looks too long for me and the 3 cells kind of makes it a no go as well...........
> 
> On the 6p, its just plain, no fussy designs and heat sink fins(i know not required and old, but its refreshing in this day and age of ninja mall lights),kind of does what it says on the tin type of light...........comfy in hand and a nice size .
> 
> Like a lot!!!



I use a lot of primaries, so the C3 and 9P offer me 9v (3x CR123) and 3v (2x AA) options. They are a little bit longer, though!


----------



## cp2315 (Apr 13, 2016)

jondextan said:


> Are you guys familiar with the PFlexPro dropins you can find in eBay? They seem solid. I'm interested in getting one of his Nichia 219b and XPL HI modules. Are they worth the asking price? Also, is it better to have a cool white tactical light or can i get by with neutral white (5000k-ish) as i prefer the latter.manything will help. Thanks!


 I got a drop in from him not long ago and it's sitting in my 6p right now in my pocket. It sports a xpg2 7c4 which he ordered specially for my build. The build quality is great. I like it more and more everyday. Tint is warm. Beam is flawless. The 22 mode group is awesome. When I am not happy with one mode setting, I can easily switch to another. I think I paid $55 for mine. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## ven (Apr 13, 2016)

DellSuperman said:


> Oh i forgot i have my good old G2 (nitrolon version of 6P) & G2Z... Can i be forgiven now please? Hahaha...




Go on th.......NOPE

Go 6p or go home :nana:


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 11, 2016)

So hello everyone! :wave:Just got the flashlight bug and thanks to reading this and a few others......I now have 6 SF 6p's on the way! You guys are just horrible


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 11, 2016)

Now I need some Orbtronic 16650s and a couple Malhoffs.


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 11, 2016)

I mean Malkoffs:thumbsup:


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 11, 2016)

You're going in the right direction. Keep pointing that way.
P


----------



## dhunley1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> Now I need some Orbtronic 16650s and a couple Malhoffs.



There is a good deal on a Malkoff M61WL in the CPF Mall.


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 11, 2016)

I meant Malkoffs btw! I am thinking of grabbing 4 more 6p's while I can to squirrel away for when they are all gone. Also gonna grab some G2 LEDs as well!


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 11, 2016)

dhunley1 said:


> There is a good deal on a Malkoff M61WL in the CPF Mall.



Link??


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 11, 2016)

Go look for it here.

Bill


----------



## dhunley1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> Link??



Wasn't sure about the rules of posting sales links, so I just shot you a PM.


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 11, 2016)

I responded to the PM.


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 11, 2016)

My first foray into the 6p and Malkoff is off and running. Cant wait! Gonna give my wife the nitecore P12GT coming tomorrow. I have a couple 18650 button tops already from some cheap Ultrafire led lights I got recently. $12 for 2 lights and 2 batteries was good for a minute.....now I am here! Funny how that worked!!!


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 11, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> Now I need some Orbtronic 16650s and a couple Malhoffs.


Pop over to Illumination Systems. They still have a few Nichia 219B Malkoffs available, including a couple M61LL. Sixty five lumens, the same as the original P60 incan, but will run for 10+ hours on two CR123, or it can handle a single 16650, but I don't have a run time for that.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 11, 2016)

Or, find a M31LL and you will get that same 65 lumens using two Alkaline AA's for 7 hours. Mine does that when I use a 3 cell SF and spacer.

Bill


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 11, 2016)

So I have to ask.....What is WLL?? Warm, low, low? If so...why 2 low modes?? Total led drop in newbie here!


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 11, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> So I have to ask.....What is WLL?? Warm, low, low? If so...why 2 low modes?? Total led drop in newbie here!



LL means extra low. An L would be a reduced from full output. An LL would be an even further reduction.
And yes W is for warm.


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 11, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> LL means extra low. An L would be a reduced from full output. An LL would be an even further reduction.
> And yes W is for warm.



Thank you Sir!


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 11, 2016)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Or, find a M31LL and you will get that same 65 lumens using two Alkaline AA's for 7 hours. Mine does that when I use a 3 cell SF and spacer.
> 
> Bill



That is outstanding. Wonder what regulated runtime will be on two L91 lithium primaries.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 11, 2016)

RobertMM said:


> That is outstanding. Wonder what regulated runtime will be on two L91 lithium primaries.


Depending on the load, most users will see anywhere from a 50% to 100% increase by using lithium primaries. It also depends on _which_ Lithium primaries one uses, since there are two versions.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 11, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> Thank you Sir!



You're welcome.

We all started at some point.


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 15, 2016)

Well I got my 6P Incan up and running with a M61WL (Thanks Dennis)! Awesome start to what will be several more goodies from Gene. Since I will have several new 6ps, I will put the original P60 drop ins in the packaging from Gene for his units and store them safely. Same with the batteries as I will use 16650s in the lights I am running. I would have bought a bunch of cr123s anyway so this will save me some money and bring the cost of the hosts down. BOY...THIS IS FUN ALREADY!!!!


----------



## dhunley1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> Well I got my 6P Incan up and running with a M61WL (Thanks Dennis)! Awesome start to what will be several more goodies from Gene. Since I will have several new 6ps, I will put the original P60 drop ins in the packaging from Gene for his units and store them safely. Same with the batteries as I will use 16650s in the lights I am running. I would have bought a bunch of cr123s anyway so this will save me some money and bring the cost of the hosts down. BOY...THIS IS FUN ALREADY!!!!



I'm really glad you like it! It wasn't long ago that I installed my first drop-in... Very addicting and a lot of fun, too!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 16, 2016)

I received a stock 6P recently with a P60 in it. Popped in some CR123 cells and I am still impressed with the amount and quality of light this flashlight produces. It's definitely been a Surefire mainstay for many years and will likely remain so for some time to come. I'm sure at some point I'll pop a drop-in in it, but it's nice to have an incan light to fall back on from time to time for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 16, 2016)

I really liked the incan vibe as well and the Malkoff WL 61 brings the same type of tint. I will keep a couple P60s around for that nostalgic vibe too. Now I have my eyes on a MD2 !


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 17, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> I really liked the incan vibe as well and the Malkoff WL 61 brings the same type of tint. I will keep a couple P60s around for that nostalgic vibe too. Now I have my eyes on a MD2 !



Pay the extra $20 and get a hi/lo. You'll find the low *very* useful.

I started out with a WLL for my first 6P. It is close to the P60 with a ton more runtime. Naturally a WL wasn't far behind... the an NL... hoh-boy I waz dun man! 
That lead to a couple of MD2's also, yet the Malkoff'd 6P is certainly a goody. 
A stock 6P sits on my desk and it's still a thrill to use it.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 17, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> I really liked the incan vibe as well and the Malkoff WL 61 brings the same type of tint. I will keep a couple P60s around for that nostalgic vibe too. Now I have my eyes on a MD2 !


I still have the three P60s I swapped out for my LED drop ins. I figure if nothing else they will come in handy when that dreaded EMP pulse takes out all the drivers and other electronics we use in our lights.


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 17, 2016)

Timothybil said:


> I still have the three P60s I swapped out for my LED drop ins. I figure if nothing else they will come in handy when that dreaded EMP pulse takes out all the drivers and other electronics we use in our lights.



I keep half a dozen P60s as well for that situation.


----------



## DRoc (Aug 17, 2016)

6P's are awesome. Can't go wrong. I've got enough and there's enough P60 LED support for them for years to come, so that I don't have to buy any of the new surefire catalogue...which is good for me, because in the last few years I haven't been impressed.
Good choice.


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 19, 2016)

Soooo I got 16 NEW 6Ps:wave: my wife thinks I'm crazy!! 16 6Ps, 2 G2Ls, 1 Nitecore PG12Gt, 1 Solarforce L2T, and 1 Solarforce L2P so far. A Malkoff MD2 is on my list, then that is it other than some drop ins...........


----------



## dhunley1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> Soooo I got 16 NEW 6Ps:wave: my wife thinks I'm crazy!! 16 6Ps, 2 G2Ls, 1 Nitecore PG12Gt, 1 Solarforce L2T, and 1 Solarforce L2P so far. A Malkoff MD2 is on my list, then that is it other than some drop ins...........



Nice!


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 19, 2016)

Okay.....maybe an Elzetta Bravo with crenelated bezel and high/low tailcap too!

Which of the 2 between an MD2 and Elzetta Bravo? Both running M61WL with a high/low option.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 19, 2016)

MD2 for style.

But the Bravo has been tested from a helicopter onto concrete...


Hmmm
Toughy.
Flip a coin bro. 'Cause you know which ever you don't get now you'll get later. lol


----------



## ven (Aug 19, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> Soooo I got 16 NEW 6Ps:wave: my wife thinks I'm crazy!! 16 6Ps, 2 G2Ls, 1 Nitecore PG12Gt, 1 Solarforce L2T, and 1 Solarforce L2P so far. A Malkoff MD2 is on my list, then that is it other than some drop ins...........




Wait till she finds out your a member of a flashlight forum

I would say your perfectly normal, if i was to be picky, i would ask why the MD2 is on your list ,when it could have been bought and just settle for 14 or 15 x 6p's:nana:


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 20, 2016)

She knows!! Flashlights are a lot cheaper than my last few hobbies. 
Since the stock incan 6Ps will probably go extinct before long, I figured I would scoop some up. The Malkoff and the Elzetta will probably both happen before long.


----------



## ven (Aug 20, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> She knows!! Flashlights are a lot cheaper than my last few hobbies.
> Since the stock incan 6Ps will probably go extinct before long, I figured I would scoop some up. The Malkoff and the Elzetta will probably both happen before long.



True!! and a flashlight being a tool is mighty useful............

My other mcClicky came in the post, decided to chuck it in the 6p tail cap(have another clicky in a spare m2 cap). Literally 2 mins later, job done! No specific reason, just for a change and still have twisty UI on other SF's.



Still home to an m361n ........



So out of only 4 SF's, the 6p has a clicky now, the m2 has a triad, the c2's have twisty UI still.


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 20, 2016)

What head is on that 6P??


----------



## ven (Aug 20, 2016)

Cryos z44 bezel, to be found at oveready or cryos illumination


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## ven (Aug 20, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> Thanks



In stock, wont be there long!
http://www.oveready.com/a-parts/bezels/cryos-cooling-bezel-z44-size-/prod_220.html


----------



## xdayv (Aug 20, 2016)

ven said:


> In stock, wont be there long!
> http://www.oveready.com/a-parts/bezels/cryos-cooling-bezel-z44-size-/prod_220.html



+1. better get one before it runs out...


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 21, 2016)

xdayv said:


> +1. better get one before it runs out...



+2 and you'll love this bezel


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 21, 2016)

Beautiful bezels Z32 (M2) and Z44 


uploading pictures

Business end


image upload

Lights with tritium vials 


gifs upload

Copper has 6 dark blue with hint of purple vials on bezel and 3 on tail stand there are 3 green on triad tail cap. Bought from [email protected] here on CPF 


image ru


----------



## ven (Aug 21, 2016)

Got to love those red c2's awesome...................you need a red 6p


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 21, 2016)

xdayv said:


> +1. better get one before it runs out...



Got one on the way!


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 21, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> Got one on the way!



You will enjoy the heat control if your running a xhp70 or triple or quad. Post pics!!


----------



## liteboy (Aug 21, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> She knows!! Flashlights are a lot cheaper than my last few hobbies .



This is brilliant move. I also did this - expensive hobby first to break her in, then flashlight is much cheaper in comparison. She hasn't flinched even with several k of purchases just in the last 2 months


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 21, 2016)

liteboy said:


> This is brilliant move. I also did this - expensive hobby first to break her in, then flashlight is much cheaper in comparison. She hasn't flinched even with several k of purchases just in the last 2 months



I found a rich girlfriend that buys me lights . Lol . And she's beautiful.


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 21, 2016)

ven said:


> Cryos z44 bezel, to be found at oveready or cryos illumination



With a M61. I am going to say not needed but looks really nice!


----------



## Going_Supernova (Aug 21, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> I found a rich girlfriend that buys me lights . Lol . And she's beautiful.




Anymore at home like her?


----------



## liteboy (Aug 21, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> I found a rich girlfriend that buys me lights . Lol . And she's beautiful.



They're always nice as girlfriends but once a wife, all new rules so caveat emptor


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 21, 2016)

Going_Supernova said:


> Anymore at home like her?



I thought life was over after 24 years of marriage. But I found out way different. Traded in a 50 year old for a 35 year makes a lot of money and enjoys all my hobbies. Actually encourages me to buy more but she ends up buying them for me


----------



## liteboy (Aug 21, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> I thought life was over after 24 years of marriage. But I found out way different. Traded in a 50 year old for a 35 year makes a lot of money and enjoys all my hobbies. Actually encourages me to buy more but she ends up buying them for me



That's good to hear there's life and hope after the hill


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 22, 2016)

My hobbies of 10+ years were expensive bass guitars and high end mountain bikes, so a couple dozen flashlights were easier to deal with! And also to ship if need be.:laughing:


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyone know where I can find a good cigar/tactical grip or tailcap/switch for a 6P???


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 23, 2016)

Not quite sure, but this might fit the bill...
http://www.cryosillumination.com/standoff-grip-tailcap/
P


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 23, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> Not quite sure, but this might fit the bill...
> http://www.cryosillumination.com/standoff-grip-tailcap/
> P



These are great tail caps and very well made. Everything from cyros illumination is top notch!!!


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 23, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> These are great tail caps and very well made. Everything from cyros illumination is top notch!!!



I'll have to scoop one up as soon as they have black back in stock! That is exactly what I am looking for. Thanks


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 23, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> I'll have to scoop one up as soon as they have black back in stock! That is exactly what I am looking for. Thanks





image upload
Not only great looking but really up's the performance and heat


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm glad I got mine when I did as they are sold out at Oveready!


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 24, 2016)

Cyros illumination has these right now only ones in stock. They look really nice or you can get the copper ones also!!
Raw aluminum unanodized 



gifs upload


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 24, 2016)

Couple different views


image hosting gif


pc screenshot


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 24, 2016)

If I could get the Z44 cooling head in a matched finish....I would be all over that!
But since I have 16 6Ps.....I am going to put the Cryos head on one and please nobody flame me, but for now it will also have a Solarforce L2-S8 tail-cap with momentary & forward clicky. It should be pretty cool (see what I did there):wave: with that head and a Xeno stainless crenelated ring.


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 24, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> If I could get the Z44 cooling head in a matched finish....I would be all over that!
> But since I have 16 6Ps.....I am going to put the Cryos head on one and please nobody flame me, but for now it will also have a Solarforce L2-S8 tail-cap with momentary & forward clicky. It should be pretty cool (see what I did there):wave: with that head and a Xeno stainless crenelated ring.



They really all compliment each other very well. IMO. I change them around but mainly keep them on the high output quads


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 24, 2016)

Where is a good source for a high output quad, single mode, running an 18650 or 16650??


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 25, 2016)

They have nice triples at EDC+ if you can't find a reasonably priced Quad. I have one of their Nichia Triples and it's excellent. Search for EDC+ P60.
P


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Aug 25, 2016)

Also Sportac has nice Triple P60 Dropins for less money. From what I know Quad P60 Dropins are all custom made and therefore expensive.


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 25, 2016)

WarriorOfLight said:


> Also Sportac has nice Triple P60 Dropins for less money. From what I know Quad P60 Dropins are all custom made and therefore expensive.



I have two Sportacs, the triple Nichia219 and single XPL-HI thrower. Both are copper taped to a 6P and C2, and have endured quite a bit of abuse involving drops on concrete from waist height, a caving trip and runtime tests to cell depletion(2000mAh 16650).


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 26, 2016)

My Cryos cooling bezel in flat black came in today and...WOW:twothumbsdoes it look great on the 6P! I have a cool idea for the body to increase grip and give the light a unique look. I will try and post pictures when I get it finished.


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 26, 2016)

I tried it on a g2 body and it looked great but the light would not work!?!? I'm not sure why. I also have to bump that light every now and then for it to work. It is sporting a Solarforce tactical bezel with a Nailbender 3 mode. It's my work light and I really like the very matte sf bezel with no writing on it. Any idea what causes this???


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 26, 2016)

Here it is right now with some Talon grip tape on it. My other idea will be much cooler looking though!!


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 26, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> Here it is right now with some Talon grip tape on it. My other idea will be much cooler looking though!!



I like it. It's a bright idea


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 26, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> I like it. It's a bright idea



Thanks! LOL!!! Funny how how a $35.00 host can turn into a $140.00 light really fast!:thinking: I still have a Xeno black stainless crenelated bezel to install, but I want to wait until I get the proper tool to remove the ring. Now that I see this in person, I will be ordering a few more of the heads!


----------



## liteboy (Aug 26, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> My Cryos cooling bezel in flat black came in today and...WOW:twothumbsdoes it look great on the 6P! I have a cool idea for the body to increase grip and give the light a unique look. I will try and post pictures when I get it finished.






Me too!


----------



## Bright Ideas (Aug 26, 2016)

Cool! Literally


----------



## liteboy (Aug 26, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> Thanks! LOL!!! Funny how how a $35.00 host can turn into a $140.00 light really fast!:thinking: I still have a Xeno black stainless crenelated bezel to install, but I want to wait until I get the proper tool to remove the ring. Now that I see this in person, I will be ordering a few more of the heads!



Please let me know what tool is best. I was looking at this:




Also, my cryos bezel looks misshapen. Looking for cheaper alternative than offerings by oveready . Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 26, 2016)

Bright Ideas said:


> Thanks! LOL!!! Funny how how a $35.00 host can turn into a $140.00 light really fast!:thinking: I still have a Xeno black stainless crenelated bezel to install, but I want to wait until I get the proper tool to remove the ring. Now that I see this in person, I will be ordering a few more of the heads!



Try an m2 bezel little bigger different look


upload pics


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 26, 2016)

liteboy said:


> Please let me know what tool is best. I was looking at this:
> View attachment 3500
> 
> 
> Also, my cryos bezel looks misshapen. Looking for cheaper alternative than offerings by oveready . Any suggestions welcome!



Needle nose pliers work good  but I like those in the picture better.


----------



## msim (Aug 26, 2016)

One nice thing about retaining ring/snap ring pliers is that as you squeeze the handle, pressure is applied outward towards the bezel. With needle nose pliers you have to operate them almost as chopsticks. 

A tip I learned the hard way, is that once you have the snap ring pliers in place, you can give them a squeeze and start rotating but don't apply pressure 'down' towards the lens. If there is a slip, you will scratch the lens. 

As someone with 4 6P's, 2 Oveready bodies, a Fivemega body and a dozen Solarforce hosts (Not to mention 3 Cryos bezels, and a bunch of custom tailcaps)... welcome to the club!


----------



## ven (Aug 27, 2016)

msim said:


> One nice thing about retaining ring/snap ring pliers is that as you squeeze the handle, pressure is applied outward towards the bezel. With needle nose pliers you have to operate them almost as chopsticks.
> 
> A tip I learned the hard way, is that once you have the snap ring pliers in place, you can give them a squeeze and start rotating but don't apply pressure 'down' towards the lens. If there is a slip, you will scratch the lens.
> 
> ...


----------



## roger-roger (Feb 21, 2017)

Maybe I should have started a new thread, but otoh this is pretty much the 6P thread.

Are Malkoff the only tactical level drop ins for the 6P? Seems they are, but had to ask.


----------



## redvalkyrie (Feb 24, 2017)

Str8stroke said:


> Wow, your options are endless. Of course I don't know your budget. So I am gonna assume you are rich. lol
> 
> If you are going to hand to kids and stuff, I would run a single quality rechargeable. If you don't bore it, run a 17650 battery. I would also get a P60 with a fully programmable driver. One that has 2 mode groups. You set up a Group 1, "Flame Thrower", for your selfish butt to use, then before you set it down or hand off to wife or kids, switch groups to the "Kiddie output" group. For example: Each mode group could have the settings that are relative to the:
> User1: 100%, 50%, 10%. outputs
> ...



Maybe I am misinformed, but has the 16650 not been advanced far further in terms of man and amp output than the 17650? I have both KeepPower 16650 and Efest 16650 only because 17650 were hard to find and generally have lower man and amp output ratings...


----------



## TMedina (Feb 24, 2017)

roger-roger said:


> Maybe I should have started a new thread, but otoh this is pretty much the 6P thread.
> 
> Are Malkoff the only tactical level drop ins for the 6P? Seems they are, but had to ask.



They are arguably the most highly regarded in terms of performance, reliability, and commercial availability. 

That said, you can find custom made P60-style drop-ins from some very reputable folks around here.

Also, other manufacturers include: Sportac and Lumens Factory - if you do a Google search for "p60 drop-in", you'll find plenty of others in a variety of price ranges. However, I wouldn't group a $10 P60-style drop-in off of Ebay in the same category as a Malkoff drop-in, for example.


----------



## roger-roger (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks, it was a thought but apparently I'm not likely in a mood for experimentation. Plus I'm pretty happy with the recently arrived M61N.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 25, 2017)

Hard to beat that M61N. NL gives more run time, but the full throttle M61N is sweet!


----------

